# Milan-Cina: il fondo è costituito. Si lavora sulle ultime clausole.



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Giugno 2016)

Ultimissime by Campopiano: tutto procede, ma *si sono registrati dei rallentamenti a causa del corposo contratto e delle relative clausole in esso presenti. Quindi dal 15 si potrebbe slittare di una settimana.* 
Tre punti sono chiari: 1) *Gancikoff ha presentato la lista di tutti i soggetti interessati* (almeno 7 sui quali vige ancora gran riserbo, la smentita di Kweichow Moutai sembra di facciata) e con esso *il piano industriale da 300M più futura governance*. 2) i gruppi finanziari coinvolti hanno già creato il fondo che dirigerà l'acquisto dell'Ac Milan e garantirà tutti gli investimenti richiesti negli anni da Berlusconi. Ma non solo: *infatti hanno garantito allo stesso Silvio una liquidità di circa 1,5 miliardi di euro, ossia tre volte il valore di mercato del Diavolo*. *Il fondo cinese*, (Gancikoff nelle ultime settimane è stato a Pechino per raccogliere tutte le necessarie garanzie economiche), *è stato quindi costituito ed è molto potente economicamente*. 
La valutazione del Milan è di 740M ma ultimamente si sta discutendo "animatamente" sui debiti complessivi che ammonterebbero a 240M...
3) La costituzione del fondo non è l'ultimo passaggio, infatti i cinesi studiano il modello Manchester UTD: *sarà infatti una società veicolo terza di proprietà del fondo ad acquistare il Milan, per poi in un secondo momento quotare quella società nel mercato borsistico prescelto*. *Fininvest *(e dunque Berlusconi) ha posto però delle clausole ben precise a tutta l'operazione, e vuole che queste siano rispettate entro i termini stabiliti. Quindi *concederà al massimo qualche giorno in più a Galatioto e Gancikoff per definire meglio il loro piano, poi sarà libero anche di chiamarsi fuori. *

Sul mercato, ovviamente, permane ancora grande incertezza visto l'andamento delle trattative societarie, ma *se Berlusconi concederà ulteriore tempo a Gancikoff e Galatioto, questo sarà un chiaro segnale sull'assoluta volontà di chiudere una trattativa che resta molto complessa, ma ancora saldamente in piedi*.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultimissime by Campopiano: tutto procede, ma *si sono registrati dei rallentamenti a causa del corposo contratto e le relative clausole in esso presenti. Quindi dal 15 si potrebbe slittare di una settimana.*
> Tre punti sono chiari: 1) *Gancikoff ha presentato la lista di tutti i soggetti interessati* (almeno 7 sui quali vige ancora gran riserbo, la smentita di Kweichow Moutai sembra di facciata) e con esso *il piano industriale da 300M più futura governance*. 2) i gruppi finanziari coinvolti hanno già creato il fondo che dirigerà l'acquisto dell'Ac Milan e garantirà tutti gli investimenti richiesti negli anni" da Berlusconi. Ma non solo: *infatti hanno garantito allo stesso Silvio una liquidità di circa 1,5 miliardi di euro, ossia tre volte il valore di mercato del Diavolo*. *Il fondo cinese*, (Gancikoff nelle ultime settimane è stato a Pechino per raccogliere tutte le necessarie garanzie economiche), *è stato quindi costituito ed è molto potente economicamente*.
> 3) La costituzione del fondo non è l'ultimo passaggio, infatti i cinesi hanno allo studio il modello Manchester UTD: *sarà infatti una società terza di proprietà del fondo ad acquistare il Milan, per far si poi di quotare quella società nel mercaro borsistico prescelto*. *Fininvest *(e dunque Berlusconi) ha posto però delle clausole ben precise a tutta l'operazione, e vuole che queste siano rispettate entro i termini stabiliti. Quindi *concederà al massimo qualche giorno in più a Galatioto e Gancikoff per definire meglio il loro piano, poi sarà libero anche di chiamarsi fuori. *
> 
> Sul mercato, ovviamente, permane ancora grande incertezza visto l'andamento delle trattative societarie, ma *se Berlusconi concederà ulteriore tempo a Gancikoff e Galatioto, questo sarà un chiaro segnale sull'assoluta volontà di chiudere una trattativa che resta molto complessa, ma ancora saldamente in piedi*.



up


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultimissime by Campopiano: tutto procede, ma *si sono registrati dei rallentamenti a causa del corposo contratto e le relative clausole in esso presenti. Quindi dal 15 si potrebbe slittare di una settimana.*
> Tre punti sono chiari: 1) Gancikoff ha presentato la lista di tutti i soggetti interessati (almeno 7 sui quali vige ancora gran riserbo, la smentita di Kweichow Moutai sembra di facciata) e con esso il piano industriale da 300M più futura governance. 2) i gruppi finanziari coinvolti hanno già creato il fondo che dirigerà l'acquisto dell'Ac Milan e garantirà tutti gli investimenti richiesti negli anni" da Berlusconi. Ma non solo: *infatti hanno garantito allo stesso Silvio una liquidità di circa 1,5 miliardi di euro, ossia tre volte il valore di mercato del Diavolo*. *Il fondo cinese*, (Gancikoff nelle ultime settimane è stato a Pechino per raccogliere tutte le necessarie garanzie economiche), *è stato quindi costituito ed è molto potente economicamente*.
> 3) La costituzione del fondo non è l'ultimo passaggio, infatti i cinesi hanno allo studio il modello Manchester UTD: *sarà infatti una società terza di proprietà del fondo ad acquistare il Milan, per far si poi di quotare quella società nel mercaro borsistico prescelto*. *Fininvest *(e dunque Berlusconi) ha posto però delle clausole ben precise a tutta l'operazione, e vuole che queste siano rispettate entro i termini stabiliti. Quindi *concederà al massimo qualche giorno in più a Galatioto e Gancikoff per definire meglio il loro piano, poi sarà libero anche di chiamarsi fuori. *
> 
> Sul mercato, ovviamente, permane ancora grande incertezza visto l'andamento delle trattative societarie, ma *se Berlusconi concederà ulteriore tempo a Gancikoff e Galatioto, questo sarà un chiaro segnale sull'assoluta volontà di chiudere una trattativa che resta molto complessa, ma ancora saldamente in piedi*.



Qualche impressione relativamente queste 'clausole berlusconiane'??? Che cavolo ha ancora da chiedere?????


----------



## wfiesso (8 Giugno 2016)

Ok Berlusconi, ok Galliani e tutto.il resto, ma questi vanno a fare un fondo simile se non hanno la certezza di comprare? Forse la leggo male io ma questa mi sa di quasi conferma sula buona riuscita


----------



## Jackdvmilan (8 Giugno 2016)

Ma speriamo!! Le cifre mi sembrano irrinunciabili....per uno sano di mente!!
Per il resto il solito Campopiano che mi porta aria fresca e speranza!!


----------



## ps18ps (8 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultimissime by Campopiano: tutto procede, ma *si sono registrati dei rallentamenti a causa del corposo contratto e le relative clausole in esso presenti. Quindi dal 15 si potrebbe slittare di una settimana.*
> Tre punti sono chiari: 1) *Gancikoff ha presentato la lista di tutti i soggetti interessati* (almeno 7 sui quali vige ancora gran riserbo, la smentita di Kweichow Moutai sembra di facciata) e con esso *il piano industriale da 300M più futura governance*. 2) i gruppi finanziari coinvolti hanno già creato il fondo che dirigerà l'acquisto dell'Ac Milan e garantirà tutti gli investimenti richiesti negli anni" da Berlusconi. Ma non solo: *infatti hanno garantito allo stesso Silvio una liquidità di circa 1,5 miliardi di euro, ossia tre volte il valore di mercato del Diavolo*. *Il fondo cinese*, (Gancikoff nelle ultime settimane è stato a Pechino per raccogliere tutte le necessarie garanzie economiche), *è stato quindi costituito ed è molto potente economicamente*.
> 3) La costituzione del fondo non è l'ultimo passaggio, infatti i cinesi hanno allo studio il modello Manchester UTD: *sarà infatti una società terza di proprietà del fondo ad acquistare il Milan, per far si poi di quotare quella società nel mercaro borsistico prescelto*. *Fininvest *(e dunque Berlusconi) ha posto però delle clausole ben precise a tutta l'operazione, e vuole che queste siano rispettate entro i termini stabiliti. Quindi *concederà al massimo qualche giorno in più a Galatioto e Gancikoff per definire meglio il loro piano, poi sarà libero anche di chiamarsi fuori. *
> 
> Sul mercato, ovviamente, permane ancora grande incertezza visto l'andamento delle trattative societarie, ma *se Berlusconi concederà ulteriore tempo a Gancikoff e Galatioto, questo sarà un chiaro segnale sull'assoluta volontà di chiudere una trattativa che resta molto complessa, ma ancora saldamente in piedi*.



Bhe mi sembrano buone notizie.Se costituiscono il fondo e quindi poi la società significa che hanno avuto tutte le garanzie che l'affare si concluderà positivamente per me.


----------



## MilanistaSportivo (8 Giugno 2016)

Per pura logica ignorante: se il fondo è stato costituito, vorrà pur dire che c'è in effetti più di qualche rassicurazione sull'effettiva, seppure eventuale, risposta affermativa da parte di Berlusconi? Io non credo si espongano a tal punto da creare un fondo e reperire un'enorme quantità di capitali, accettare le richieste e offrire ogni garanzia se c'è anche la più remota possibilità che la trattativa non vada in porto. Poi, ripeto, sono ignorante in termini di passaggi societari, dunque magari quella di costituire il fondo è una cosa normale anche nell'eventuale risposta negativa.


----------



## kakaoo1981 (8 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultimissime by Campopiano: tutto procede, ma *si sono registrati dei rallentamenti a causa del corposo contratto e le relative clausole in esso presenti. Quindi dal 15 si potrebbe slittare di una settimana.*
> Tre punti sono chiari: 1) *Gancikoff ha presentato la lista di tutti i soggetti interessati* (almeno 7 sui quali vige ancora gran riserbo, la smentita di Kweichow Moutai sembra di facciata) e con esso *il piano industriale da 300M più futura governance*. 2) i gruppi finanziari coinvolti hanno già creato il fondo che dirigerà l'acquisto dell'Ac Milan e garantirà tutti gli investimenti richiesti negli anni" da Berlusconi. Ma non solo: *infatti hanno garantito allo stesso Silvio una liquidità di circa 1,5 miliardi di euro, ossia tre volte il valore di mercato del Diavolo*. *Il fondo cinese*, (Gancikoff nelle ultime settimane è stato a Pechino per raccogliere tutte le necessarie garanzie economiche), *è stato quindi costituito ed è molto potente economicamente*.
> 3) La costituzione del fondo non è l'ultimo passaggio, infatti i cinesi hanno allo studio il modello Manchester UTD: *sarà infatti una società terza di proprietà del fondo ad acquistare il Milan, per far si poi di quotare quella società nel mercaro borsistico prescelto*. *Fininvest *(e dunque Berlusconi) ha posto però delle clausole ben precise a tutta l'operazione, e vuole che queste siano rispettate entro i termini stabiliti. Quindi *concederà al massimo qualche giorno in più a Galatioto e Gancikoff per definire meglio il loro piano, poi sarà libero anche di chiamarsi fuori. *
> 
> Sul mercato, ovviamente, permane ancora grande incertezza visto l'andamento delle trattative societarie, ma *se Berlusconi concederà ulteriore tempo a Gancikoff e Galatioto, questo sarà un chiaro segnale sull'assoluta volontà di chiudere una trattativa che resta molto complessa, ma ancora saldamente in piedi*.


Scusami Re dell'est mi aiuti a capire una cosa: 
Se il fondo acquista una società quotata in borsa per poi acquistare il milan, una volta quotato in borsa il milan non sarà piu della cordata giusto?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Giugno 2016)

Se la trattativa andrà in porto voglio Campopiano nel CDA Milan, di diritto, assieme all'avvocato La Scala.

Se non dovesse andare in porto fa niente, è stato comunque l'unico a regalarci un momento di speranza in un periodo buio.


----------



## pablog1585 (8 Giugno 2016)

se costituisono un fondo da 1,5 Miliardi dovrebbero essere strasicuri della riuscita dell'operazione, mi vien difficile pensare diversamente...


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Giugno 2016)

Mi pare che se berlusconi volesse garanzie di liquidità, concedetemi la battuta, i cinesi lo hanno fatto sentire un pezzente...


----------



## MilanistaSportivo (8 Giugno 2016)

kakaoo1981 ha scritto:


> Scusami Re dell'est mi aiuti a capire una cosa:
> Se il fondo acquista una società quotata in borsa per poi acquistare il milan, una volta quotato in borsa il milan non sarà piu della cordata giusto?



Credo tu abbia capito male. Viene utilizzata una società terza *NON* ancora quotata in borsa per acquistare il Milan; solo a questo punto la società terza viene quotata in borsa, soltanto *DOPO* l'acquisizione. Rimanendo poi loro gli azionisti di maggioranza, rimane comunque di proprietà dei cinesi ovviamente, ossia la maggior parte delle azioni appartengono al fondo che sceglierà di venderne una parte agli azionisti in borsa.


----------



## ps18ps (8 Giugno 2016)

kakaoo1981 ha scritto:


> Scusami Re dell'est mi aiuti a capire una cosa:
> Se il fondo acquista una società quotata in borsa per poi acquistare il milan, una volta quotato in borsa il milan non sarà piu della cordata giusto?



dipende quante azioni di quella società sarà quotata in borsa. Se loro mettono solo mettiamo il 30% delle quote e le restanti le detiene il fondo, la proprietà rimane sempre del fondo, eventualmente se le azioni aumentano il valore aumenta il valore in possesso del fondo, e quindi possono avere un ritorno economico. Credo che Ma e Evergrade abbiano fatto qualcosa di simile per la loro squadre in cina. Spero di non essermi sbagliato ed essere stato chiaro


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (8 Giugno 2016)

come al solito Pasquale è L'UNICO a riportare fatti e non sogni o visioni...io ormai ho deciso di stare con lui al 100% senza seguire nessun'altro...è stato il primo a parlare della trattativa quando nessuno ne sapeva manco l'esistenza...credo che si sia meritato fiducia...quindi aspettiamo e vediamo come procede la cosa...


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Giugno 2016)

MilanistaSportivo ha scritto:


> Credo tu abbia capito male. Viene utilizzata una società terza *NON* ancora quotata in borsa per acquistare il Milan; solo a questo punto la società terza viene quotata in borsa, soltanto *DOPO* l'acquisizione. Rimanendo poi loro gli azionisti di maggioranza, rimane comunque di proprietà dei cinesi ovviamente, ossia la maggior parte delle azioni appartengono al fondo che sceglierà di venderne una parte agli azionisti in borsa.



La quotazione in borsa, ciò che galliani non ha mai voluto per poter nascondere i suoi sporchi affari dietro bilanci oscurati...


----------



## Clarenzio (8 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultimissime by Campopiano: tutto procede, ma *si sono registrati dei rallentamenti a causa del corposo contratto e le relative clausole in esso presenti. Quindi dal 15 si potrebbe slittare di una settimana.*
> Tre punti sono chiari: 1) *Gancikoff ha presentato la lista di tutti i soggetti interessati* (almeno 7 sui quali vige ancora gran riserbo, la smentita di Kweichow Moutai sembra di facciata) e con esso *il piano industriale da 300M più futura governance*. 2) i gruppi finanziari coinvolti hanno già creato il fondo che dirigerà l'acquisto dell'Ac Milan e garantirà tutti gli investimenti richiesti negli anni" da Berlusconi. Ma non solo: *infatti hanno garantito allo stesso Silvio una liquidità di circa 1,5 miliardi di euro, ossia tre volte il valore di mercato del Diavolo*. *Il fondo cinese*, (Gancikoff nelle ultime settimane è stato a Pechino per raccogliere tutte le necessarie garanzie economiche), *è stato quindi costituito ed è molto potente economicamente*.
> 3) La costituzione del fondo non è l'ultimo passaggio, infatti i cinesi hanno allo studio il modello Manchester UTD: *sarà infatti una società terza di proprietà del fondo ad acquistare il Milan, per far si poi di quotare quella società nel mercaro borsistico prescelto*. *Fininvest *(e dunque Berlusconi) ha posto però delle clausole ben precise a tutta l'operazione, e vuole che queste siano rispettate entro i termini stabiliti. Quindi *concederà al massimo qualche giorno in più a Galatioto e Gancikoff per definire meglio il loro piano, poi sarà libero anche di chiamarsi fuori. *
> 
> Sul mercato, ovviamente, permane ancora grande incertezza visto l'andamento delle trattative societarie, ma *se Berlusconi concederà ulteriore tempo a Gancikoff e Galatioto, questo sarà un chiaro segnale sull'assoluta volontà di chiudere una trattativa che resta molto complessa, ma ancora saldamente in piedi*.



Possono esistere clausule sugli investimenti, un Milan, seppur ceduto, con un progetto vincente restituirebbe smalto all'immagine di imprenditore vincente di Berlusconi.
Non credo assolutamente alla sciocchezza riportata da Losapio su Galliani.


----------



## Crox93 (8 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultimissime by Campopiano: tutto procede, ma *si sono registrati dei rallentamenti a causa del corposo contratto e le relative clausole in esso presenti. Quindi dal 15 si potrebbe slittare di una settimana.*
> Tre punti sono chiari: 1) *Gancikoff ha presentato la lista di tutti i soggetti interessati* (almeno 7 sui quali vige ancora gran riserbo, la smentita di Kweichow Moutai sembra di facciata) e con esso *il piano industriale da 300M più futura governance*. 2) i gruppi finanziari coinvolti hanno già creato il fondo che dirigerà l'acquisto dell'Ac Milan e garantirà tutti gli investimenti richiesti negli anni" da Berlusconi. Ma non solo: *infatti hanno garantito allo stesso Silvio una liquidità di circa 1,5 miliardi di euro, ossia tre volte il valore di mercato del Diavolo*. *Il fondo cinese*, (Gancikoff nelle ultime settimane è stato a Pechino per raccogliere tutte le necessarie garanzie economiche), *è stato quindi costituito ed è molto potente economicamente*.
> 3) La costituzione del fondo non è l'ultimo passaggio, infatti i cinesi hanno allo studio il modello Manchester UTD: *sarà infatti una società terza di proprietà del fondo ad acquistare il Milan, per far si poi di quotare quella società nel mercaro borsistico prescelto*. *Fininvest *(e dunque Berlusconi) ha posto però delle clausole ben precise a tutta l'operazione, e vuole che queste siano rispettate entro i termini stabiliti. Quindi *concederà al massimo qualche giorno in più a Galatioto e Gancikoff per definire meglio il loro piano, poi sarà libero anche di chiamarsi fuori. *
> 
> Sul mercato, ovviamente, permane ancora grande incertezza visto l'andamento delle trattative societarie, ma *se Berlusconi concederà ulteriore tempo a Gancikoff e Galatioto, questo sarà un chiaro segnale sull'assoluta volontà di chiudere una trattativa che resta molto complessa, ma ancora saldamente in piedi*.



Nel caso fosse tutto vero, la creazione di un fondo è una prova devastante a favore del si.
Come prevedibile si arriverà al 22/23 ma spero non oltre.


----------



## Fedeshi (8 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultimissime by Campopiano: tutto procede, ma *si sono registrati dei rallentamenti a causa del corposo contratto e le relative clausole in esso presenti. Quindi dal 15 si potrebbe slittare di una settimana.*
> Tre punti sono chiari: 1) *Gancikoff ha presentato la lista di tutti i soggetti interessati* (almeno 7 sui quali vige ancora gran riserbo, la smentita di Kweichow Moutai sembra di facciata) e con esso *il piano industriale da 300M più futura governance*. 2) i gruppi finanziari coinvolti hanno già creato il fondo che dirigerà l'acquisto dell'Ac Milan e garantirà tutti gli investimenti richiesti negli anni" da Berlusconi. Ma non solo: *infatti hanno garantito allo stesso Silvio una liquidità di circa 1,5 miliardi di euro, ossia tre volte il valore di mercato del Diavolo*. *Il fondo cinese*, (Gancikoff nelle ultime settimane è stato a Pechino per raccogliere tutte le necessarie garanzie economiche), *è stato quindi costituito ed è molto potente economicamente*.
> 3) La costituzione del fondo non è l'ultimo passaggio, infatti i cinesi hanno allo studio il modello Manchester UTD: *sarà infatti una società terza di proprietà del fondo ad acquistare il Milan, per far si poi di quotare quella società nel mercaro borsistico prescelto*. *Fininvest *(e dunque Berlusconi) ha posto però delle clausole ben precise a tutta l'operazione, e vuole che queste siano rispettate entro i termini stabiliti. Quindi *concederà al massimo qualche giorno in più a Galatioto e Gancikoff per definire meglio il loro piano, poi sarà libero anche di chiamarsi fuori. *
> 
> Sul mercato, ovviamente, permane ancora grande incertezza visto l'andamento delle trattative societarie, ma *se Berlusconi concederà ulteriore tempo a Gancikoff e Galatioto, questo sarà un chiaro segnale sull'assoluta volontà di chiudere una trattativa che resta molto complessa, ma ancora saldamente in piedi*.



Quali possono essere queste clausole da rispettare?


----------



## __king george__ (8 Giugno 2016)

giorni pessimi e bui...poi oggi arriva l'articolo di Campopiano sostanzialmente positivo e le voci su Pellegrini vicino...quindi si vede la luce...ma siccome so che tra 2 ore o magari domani tutto può cambiare cerco di non essere troppo ottimista per sicurezza


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Giugno 2016)

Anche secondo se hanno già costruito il fondo un minimo di garanzie le avranno avute.


----------



## Doctore (8 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultimissime by Campopiano: tutto procede, ma *si sono registrati dei rallentamenti a causa del corposo contratto e le relative clausole in esso presenti. Quindi dal 15 si potrebbe slittare di una settimana.*
> Tre punti sono chiari: 1) *Gancikoff ha presentato la lista di tutti i soggetti interessati* (almeno 7 sui quali vige ancora gran riserbo, la smentita di Kweichow Moutai sembra di facciata) e con esso *il piano industriale da 300M più futura governance*. 2) i gruppi finanziari coinvolti hanno già creato il fondo che dirigerà l'acquisto dell'Ac Milan e garantirà tutti gli investimenti richiesti negli anni" da Berlusconi. Ma non solo: *infatti hanno garantito allo stesso Silvio una liquidità di circa 1,5 miliardi di euro, ossia tre volte il valore di mercato del Diavolo*. *Il fondo cinese*, (Gancikoff nelle ultime settimane è stato a Pechino per raccogliere tutte le necessarie garanzie economiche), *è stato quindi costituito ed è molto potente economicamente*.
> 3) La costituzione del fondo non è l'ultimo passaggio, infatti i cinesi hanno allo studio il modello Manchester UTD: *sarà infatti una società terza di proprietà del fondo ad acquistare il Milan, per poi quotare quella società nel mercato borsistico prescelto*. *Fininvest *(e dunque Berlusconi) ha posto però delle clausole ben precise a tutta l'operazione, e vuole che queste siano rispettate entro i termini stabiliti. Quindi *concederà al massimo qualche giorno in più a Galatioto e Gancikoff per definire meglio il loro piano, poi sarà libero anche di chiamarsi fuori. *
> 
> Sul mercato, ovviamente, permane ancora grande incertezza visto l'andamento delle trattative societarie, ma *se Berlusconi concederà ulteriore tempo a Gancikoff e Galatioto, questo sarà un chiaro segnale sull'assoluta volontà di chiudere una trattativa che resta molto complessa, ma ancora saldamente in piedi*.



A differenza di altri giornalisti che vivono di sensazioni...Campopiano riporta fatti...Ma questo non significa che berlusconi possa cambiare idea e campopiano lo ribadisce sempre.


----------



## wfiesso (8 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Quali possono essere queste clausole da rispettare?



Secondo me aspettare i ballottaggi x vedere se strappa ancora qualche voto


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Giugno 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Nel caso fosse tutto vero, la creazione di un fondo è una prova devastante a favore del si.
> Come prevedibile si arriverà al 22/23 ma spero non oltre.



Io credo il 15 ,nella migliore delle ipotesi, si possa partire col mercato comunque. Incrociamo le dita!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultimissime by Campopiano: tutto procede, ma *si sono registrati dei rallentamenti a causa del corposo contratto e le relative clausole in esso presenti. Quindi dal 15 si potrebbe slittare di una settimana.*
> Tre punti sono chiari: 1) *Gancikoff ha presentato la lista di tutti i soggetti interessati* (almeno 7 sui quali vige ancora gran riserbo, la smentita di Kweichow Moutai sembra di facciata) e con esso *il piano industriale da 300M più futura governance*. 2) i gruppi finanziari coinvolti hanno già creato il fondo che dirigerà l'acquisto dell'Ac Milan e garantirà tutti gli investimenti richiesti negli anni" da Berlusconi. Ma non solo: *infatti hanno garantito allo stesso Silvio una liquidità di circa 1,5 miliardi di euro, ossia tre volte il valore di mercato del Diavolo*. *Il fondo cinese*, (Gancikoff nelle ultime settimane è stato a Pechino per raccogliere tutte le necessarie garanzie economiche), *è stato quindi costituito ed è molto potente economicamente*.
> 3) La costituzione del fondo non è l'ultimo passaggio, infatti i cinesi hanno allo studio il modello Manchester UTD: *sarà infatti una società terza di proprietà del fondo ad acquistare il Milan, per poi quotare quella società nel mercato borsistico prescelto*. *Fininvest *(e dunque Berlusconi) ha posto però delle clausole ben precise a tutta l'operazione, e vuole che queste siano rispettate entro i termini stabiliti. Quindi *concederà al massimo qualche giorno in più a Galatioto e Gancikoff per definire meglio il loro piano, poi sarà libero anche di chiamarsi fuori. *
> 
> Sul mercato, ovviamente, permane ancora grande incertezza visto l'andamento delle trattative societarie, ma *se Berlusconi concederà ulteriore tempo a Gancikoff e Galatioto, questo sarà un chiaro segnale sull'assoluta volontà di chiudere una trattativa che resta molto complessa, ma ancora saldamente in piedi*.



Tutto il resto è noia .. che se ne facciamo una ragione i SERVI di potere .. si naviga a vele spiegate verso la GLORIA . 

SOUMA , SKINCATS e RUJO preparate il C.V. che tra poco cercherete un nuovo lavoro .


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Secondo me aspettare i ballottaggi x vedere se strappa ancora qualche voto



AAHHHHH ecco le clausole berlusconiane!!!
Eh già, perchè per ciò che concerne la disponibilità economica mi pare che il nano sia ora il clochard della situazione...


----------



## wfiesso (8 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Tutto il resto è noia .. che se ne facciamo una ragione i SERVI di potere .. si naviga a vele spiegate verso la GLORIA .
> 
> SOUMA , SKINCATS e RUJO preparate il C.V. che tra poco cercherete un nuovo lavoro .



Eh addirittura xD prima di brindare aspettiamo ulteriori certezze, anche se sta cosa del fondo già costituito mi pare un segnale abbastanza grosso


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Quali possono essere queste clausole da rispettare?



Galliani con un ruolo attivo anche con i nuovi nomi scelti dai cinesi. Magari anche Barbara. Lui presidente onorario 3 anni e con lo stadio intitolato. Per me gira e rigira si finisce sempre lì.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Giugno 2016)

kakaoo1981 ha scritto:


> Scusami Re dell'est mi aiuti a capire una cosa:
> Se il fondo acquista una società quotata in borsa per poi acquistare il milan, una volta quotato in borsa il milan non sarà piu della cordata giusto?



Ti ha risposto bene Milanistasportivo qui sotto



MilanistaSportivo ha scritto:


> Credo tu abbia capito male. Viene utilizzata una società terza *NON* ancora quotata in borsa per acquistare il Milan; solo a questo punto la società terza viene quotata in borsa, soltanto *DOPO* l'acquisizione. Rimanendo poi loro gli azionisti di maggioranza, rimane comunque di proprietà dei cinesi ovviamente, ossia la maggior parte delle azioni appartengono al fondo che sceglierà di venderne una parte agli azionisti in borsa.



Come credo stiate capendo i tempi sono più lunghi del previsto e ci sono ancora dei dettagli da limare (come la società da creare nella nazione prescelta alla quotazione borsistica) ma si sta procedendo spediti. E la costituzione del fondo è un segnale importantissimo. Sfido chiunque a dire che questi cinesi sono immaginari solo perché non si fanno vedere. 

Le clausole che vuole inserire Fininvest, nel caso in cui si vada oltre l'esclusiva, probabilmente saranno di "garanzia" nel caso in cui dovesse firmare qualcosa prima che tutto sia completo. Ma non credo sia arrivi a questo. Arriveremo al 21/22 con il contratto pronto e la società di proprietà del fondo costituita. A quel punto un Silvio morente (  ) dovrà fare l'ultimo cenno di assenso col capo, e sarà tutta discesa.


----------



## Black (8 Giugno 2016)

quindi questi sono arrivati a costituire il fondo e poi il nano rimbambito manda a mignotte il tutto?? vorrei tanto credere che sia fatta ma non ci riesco. Spero che il 20 arrivi presto. 
Non ho capito la questione delle scadenze imposte da Fininvest. Fino a ieri sembrava Silvio che rimandava la decisione


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Galliani con un ruolo attivo anche con i nuovi nomi scelti dai cinesi. Magari anche Barbara. Lui presidente onorario 3 anni e con lo stadio intitolato. Per me gira e rigira si finisce sempre lì.



Il condor che aleggia lo temo. Lo temo dall'inizio di questa faccenda. Lo vedo come un cane che non molla l'osso.


----------



## wfiesso (8 Giugno 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> AAHHHHH ecco le clausole berlusconiane!!!
> Eh già, perchè per ciò che concerne la disponibilità economica mi pare che il nano sia ora il clochard della situazione...



É solo un mio pensiero, se avesse richieste davvero "troppo" folli sti qui invece di apriRe il.fondo avrebbero ringraziato e salutato tutti... invece sono ancora qui, con delle difficoltà perché trattano con uno psicopatico, ma sono ancora qui


----------



## Fedeshi (8 Giugno 2016)

MilanistaSportivo ha scritto:


> Credo tu abbia capito male. Viene utilizzata una società terza *NON* ancora quotata in borsa per acquistare il Milan; solo a questo punto la società terza viene quotata in borsa, soltanto *DOPO* l'acquisizione. Rimanendo poi loro gli azionisti di maggioranza, rimane comunque di proprietà dei cinesi ovviamente, ossia la maggior parte delle azioni appartengono al fondo che sceglierà di venderne una parte agli azionisti in borsa.



Esattamente.


----------



## Doctore (8 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Tutto il resto è noia .. che se ne facciamo una ragione i SERVI di potere .. si naviga a vele spiegate verso la GLORIA .
> 
> SOUMA , SKINCATS e RUJO preparate il C.V. che tra poco cercherete un nuovo lavoro .



hahahahaha mi hai sdraiato


----------



## ignaxio (8 Giugno 2016)

Sospiriamo tutti insieme:
#TuttoProcede


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Giugno 2016)

Ragioniamo un attimo insieme : 

Secondo voi Fininvest pagherà mai le parcelle da 20/30 milioni spese fino ad ora ?
Secondo voi Fininvest ripianterà ancora 90 milioni di buco ?
Secondo voi Fininvest rinuncia a 500 milioni di euro ? 
Secondo voi i Cinesi creano un fondo da 1,5 MILIARDI di euro per non farci nulla ? 
Secondo voi i Cinesi muovono azienda con 10 volte il fatturato del nano per non farci nulla ? 
Secondo voi i Cinesi sono degli stupiti che stanno ad aspettare il nano ? 

Suvvia ragazzi .. SE e ripeto SE le parole di cambogiano sono vere ( e non vedo perchè dovrebbe iniziare adesso a mentire ) direi che siamo in dirittura di arrivo e tempo 7 giorni sapremo tutto . 

Orami i giochi sono fatti e solo una catastrofe farebbe non chiudere la trattativa , sento parlare di RIPENSAMENTI del nano .. ma avete presente o no la portata della trattativa ? 
Avete presente o no che Player ci sono in gioco ? a volte e lo dico spesso sembra che per voi si stia vendendo la trattoria sotto casa che se Mario una mattina si sveglia non si presenta dal notaio e continua a fare la pizze .

ragazzi qui si tratta di aziende di livello MONDIALE , ma secondo voi questi fanno un fondo da 1,5 miliardi di euro per poi prendersi un NO dal nano ?


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (8 Giugno 2016)

la cosa positiva comunque è che questi cinesi ci vogliono veramente....nonostante un pazzo psicopatico che ad ogni costo cerca di allontanarli le provano tutte fino all'ultimo....questo è un buon segno...


----------



## ignaxio (8 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> É solo un mio pensiero, se avesse richieste davvero "troppo" folli sti qui invece di apriRe il.fondo avrebbero ringraziato e salutato tutti... invece sono ancora qui, con delle difficoltà perché trattano con uno psicopatico, ma sono ancora qui



Ricordiamoci che i cinesi comprano comunque per il loro tornaconto o per quello del loro stato, non per fare un favore a Berlusconi e/o a noi direttamente. 

Ci perdono pure loro se mollano e di sicuro non si fanno intimidire (almeno spero)


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> É solo un mio pensiero, se avesse richieste davvero "troppo" folli sti qui invece di apriRe il.fondo avrebbero ringraziato e salutato tutti... invece sono ancora qui, con delle difficoltà perché trattano con uno psicopatico, ma sono ancora qui



Di certo hanno capito con chi stanno trattando(un pazzo) e lo assecondano o gli danno il contentino per fargli mollare l'osso. La gestione del milan non è roba per berlusconi. Non più almeno.


----------



## admin (8 Giugno 2016)

Speriamo e preghiamo. E' l'unica cosa che possiamo fare.


----------



## Isao (8 Giugno 2016)

Precisando che sono pro-cessione e tra gli ottimisti che sperano, vorrei non farvi bruciare:
1. Che la società sia stata creata è tutto da vedere, purtroppo.
2. Se anche fosse stata creata nulla esclude che l'obiettivo sia di prendere un top club. Se non va in porto il Milan, passeranno ad un altro club.


----------



## Clarenzio (8 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragioniamo un attimo insieme :
> 
> Secondo voi Fininvest pagherà mai le parcelle da 20/30 milioni spese fino ad ora ?
> Secondo voi Fininvest ripianterà ancora 90 milioni di buco ?
> ...



E aggiungiamo un SE. SE tutto dovesse andare bene, come speriamo, sarebbe da aggiornare la lista dei giornalisti sensitivi che ha toppato. Ovvero quasi tutti a parte i soliti noti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Giugno 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> hahahahaha mi hai sdraiato


dovrei corregge in " vero lavoro "


----------



## pisolo22 (8 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Speriamo e preghiamo. E' l'unica cosa che possiamo fare.



ormai ci rimane solo quello , ogni giorno è un delirio!!!!


----------



## TheZio (8 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultimissime by Campopiano: tutto procede, ma *si sono registrati dei rallentamenti a causa del corposo contratto e le relative clausole in esso presenti. Quindi dal 15 si potrebbe slittare di una settimana.*
> Tre punti sono chiari: 1) *Gancikoff ha presentato la lista di tutti i soggetti interessati* (almeno 7 sui quali vige ancora gran riserbo, la smentita di Kweichow Moutai sembra di facciata) e con esso *il piano industriale da 300M più futura governance*. 2) i gruppi finanziari coinvolti hanno già creato il fondo che dirigerà l'acquisto dell'Ac Milan e garantirà tutti gli investimenti richiesti negli anni" da Berlusconi. Ma non solo: *infatti hanno garantito allo stesso Silvio una liquidità di circa 1,5 miliardi di euro, ossia tre volte il valore di mercato del Diavolo*. *Il fondo cinese*, (Gancikoff nelle ultime settimane è stato a Pechino per raccogliere tutte le necessarie garanzie economiche), *è stato quindi costituito ed è molto potente economicamente*.
> 3) La costituzione del fondo non è l'ultimo passaggio, infatti i cinesi hanno allo studio il modello Manchester UTD: *sarà infatti una società veicolo terza di proprietà del fondo ad acquistare il Milan, per poi quotare quella società nel mercato borsistico prescelto*. *Fininvest *(e dunque Berlusconi) ha posto però delle clausole ben precise a tutta l'operazione, e vuole che queste siano rispettate entro i termini stabiliti. Quindi *concederà al massimo qualche giorno in più a Galatioto e Gancikoff per definire meglio il loro piano, poi sarà libero anche di chiamarsi fuori. *
> 
> Sul mercato, ovviamente, permane ancora grande incertezza visto l'andamento delle trattative societarie, ma *se Berlusconi concederà ulteriore tempo a Gancikoff e Galatioto, questo sarà un chiaro segnale sull'assoluta volontà di chiudere una trattativa che resta molto complessa, ma ancora saldamente in piedi*.



Collegandomi alle parole di Galatioto e Gacinkoff dell'altro giorno "è la trattativa più difficile che abbiamo mai affrontato" dico solo che le cose più belle sono quelle più difficili!
Meno bella è per il nostro cuore che invece vorrebbe già conclusa nei migliori modi


----------



## __king george__ (8 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Speriamo e preghiamo. E' l'unica cosa che possiamo fare.



tra le preghiere e le bestemmie e poi ancora le preghiere e le bestemmie che ho tirato in queste settimane ormai mi sono garantito contemporaneamente sia il paradiso che l'inferno..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragioniamo un attimo insieme :
> 
> Secondo voi Fininvest pagherà mai le parcelle da 20/30 milioni spese fino ad ora ?
> Secondo voi Fininvest ripianterà ancora 90 milioni di buco ?
> ...


D'accordo su tutto.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Giugno 2016)

Portiamo questa barca all'asciutto che comincio ad aver il mal di mare....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultimissime by Campopiano: tutto procede, ma *si sono registrati dei rallentamenti a causa del corposo contratto e le relative clausole in esso presenti. Quindi dal 15 si potrebbe slittare di una settimana.*
> Tre punti sono chiari: 1) *Gancikoff ha presentato la lista di tutti i soggetti interessati* (almeno 7 sui quali vige ancora gran riserbo, la smentita di Kweichow Moutai sembra di facciata) e con esso *il piano industriale da 300M più futura governance*. 2) i gruppi finanziari coinvolti hanno già creato il fondo che dirigerà l'acquisto dell'Ac Milan e garantirà tutti gli investimenti richiesti negli anni" da Berlusconi. Ma non solo: *infatti hanno garantito allo stesso Silvio una liquidità di circa 1,5 miliardi di euro, ossia tre volte il valore di mercato del Diavolo*. *Il fondo cinese*, (Gancikoff nelle ultime settimane è stato a Pechino per raccogliere tutte le necessarie garanzie economiche), *è stato quindi costituito ed è molto potente economicamente*.
> La valutazione del Milan è di 740M ma ultimamente si sta discutendo "animatamente" sui debiti complessivi che ammonterebbero a 240M...
> 3) La costituzione del fondo non è l'ultimo passaggio, infatti i cinesi hanno allo studio il modello Manchester UTD: *sarà infatti una società veicolo terza di proprietà del fondo ad acquistare il Milan, per poi quotare quella società nel mercato borsistico prescelto*. *Fininvest *(e dunque Berlusconi) ha posto però delle clausole ben precise a tutta l'operazione, e vuole che queste siano rispettate entro i termini stabiliti. Quindi *concederà al massimo qualche giorno in più a Galatioto e Gancikoff per definire meglio il loro piano, poi sarà libero anche di chiamarsi fuori. *
> ...



Aggiunta la parte sui debiti sui quali si sta discutendo animatamente. Che ci sia lo zampino degli ultimi rinnovi di Fester?


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Giugno 2016)

Isao ha scritto:


> Precisando che sono pro-cessione e tra gli ottimisti che sperano, vorrei non farvi bruciare:
> 1. Che la società sia stata creata è tutto da vedere, purtroppo.
> 2. Se anche fosse stata creata nulla esclude che l'obiettivo sia di prendere un top club. Se non va in porto il Milan, passeranno ad un altro club.



Hai maledettamente ragione.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Aggiunta la parte sui debiti sui quali si sta discutendo animatamente. Che ci sia lo zampino degli ultimi rinnovi di Fester?



Ma che siano davvero gli ultimi!!!!!!!!


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultimissime by Campopiano: tutto procede, ma *si sono registrati dei rallentamenti a causa del corposo contratto e le relative clausole in esso presenti. Quindi dal 15 si potrebbe slittare di una settimana.*
> Tre punti sono chiari: 1) *Gancikoff ha presentato la lista di tutti i soggetti interessati* (almeno 7 sui quali vige ancora gran riserbo, la smentita di Kweichow Moutai sembra di facciata) e con esso *il piano industriale da 300M più futura governance*. 2) i gruppi finanziari coinvolti hanno già creato il fondo che dirigerà l'acquisto dell'Ac Milan e garantirà tutti gli investimenti richiesti negli anni" da Berlusconi. Ma non solo: *infatti hanno garantito allo stesso Silvio una liquidità di circa 1,5 miliardi di euro, ossia tre volte il valore di mercato del Diavolo*. *Il fondo cinese*, (Gancikoff nelle ultime settimane è stato a Pechino per raccogliere tutte le necessarie garanzie economiche), *è stato quindi costituito ed è molto potente economicamente*.
> La valutazione del Milan è di 740M ma ultimamente si sta discutendo "animatamente" sui debiti complessivi che ammonterebbero a 240M...
> 3) La costituzione del fondo non è l'ultimo passaggio, infatti i cinesi hanno allo studio il modello Manchester UTD: *sarà infatti una società veicolo terza di proprietà del fondo ad acquistare il Milan, per poi quotare quella società nel mercato borsistico prescelto*. *Fininvest *(e dunque Berlusconi) ha posto però delle clausole ben precise a tutta l'operazione, e vuole che queste siano rispettate entro i termini stabiliti. Quindi *concederà al massimo qualche giorno in più a Galatioto e Gancikoff per definire meglio il loro piano, poi sarà libero anche di chiamarsi fuori. *
> ...



Io sono sicuro al 300% che le varie clausole che il cane maledetto vuole che siano inserite non riguardano investimenti, ma varie assicurazioni sul suo ruolo futuro e su quello della figlia e del Gallo stramaledetto


----------



## ilyanor (8 Giugno 2016)

Isao ha scritto:


> Precisando che sono pro-cessione e tra gli ottimisti che sperano, vorrei non farvi bruciare:
> 1. Che la società sia stata creata è tutto da vedere, purtroppo.
> 2. Se anche fosse stata creata nulla esclude che l'obiettivo sia di prendere un top club. Se non va in porto il Milan, passeranno ad un altro club.



Il punto 1 è esattamente quello che temo io..


----------



## fra29 (8 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragioniamo un attimo insieme :
> 
> Secondo voi Fininvest pagherà mai le parcelle da 20/30 milioni spese fino ad ora ?
> Secondo voi Fininvest ripianterà ancora 90 milioni di buco ?
> ...




Però proprio perché sono società giganti (es. Evergrande o quella degli alcolici) perché non presentarsi da soli davanti al nano (come fatto da Suning con cifre "simili" alle nostre)? Perché fare tutti questi giri quando la sola Baidu in un 1 mese fattura il prezzo di vendita del Milan? Perché non riusciamo mai a fare le cose linearmente ma dobbiamo crearci trattative complicatissime?


----------



## TheZio (8 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Aggiunta la parte sui debiti sui quali si sta discutendo animatamente. Che ci sia lo zampino degli ultimi rinnovi di Fester?



Eccolà la verità! L'unica e inossidabile: il vil denaro!
Qualcosa non torna sulle valutazione a causa dei debiti.. risolto questo firmano...


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Io sono sicuro al 300% che le varie clausole che il cane maledetto vuole che siano inserite non riguardano investimenti, ma varie assicurazioni sul suo ruolo futuro e su quello della figlia e del Gallo stramaledetto



Sicuro e scontato.. sai che gli frega a questo del milan.. a lui interesserà solo piazzare i cagnolini e portare a casa più soldi possibili


----------



## MilanistaSportivo (8 Giugno 2016)

Isao ha scritto:


> Precisando che sono pro-cessione e tra gli ottimisti che sperano, vorrei non farvi bruciare:
> 1. Che la società sia stata creata è tutto da vedere, purtroppo.
> 2. Se anche fosse stata creata nulla esclude che l'obiettivo sia di prendere un top club. Se non va in porto il Milan, passeranno ad un altro club.



Sul primo punto ti do ragione, ma sfido che abbiano pubblicato una notizia così sul notissimo quotidiano senza verificare la fonte. Sul secondo punto non sono d'accordo, perché hanno lavorato troppo al piano d'acquisizione e al contratto, vogliono proprio il Milan, almeno su questo credo possiamo essere sicuri.


----------



## admin (8 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Io sono sicuro al 300% che le varie clausole che il cane maledetto vuole che siano inserite non riguardano investimenti, ma varie assicurazioni sul suo ruolo futuro e su quello della figlia e del Gallo stramaledetto



Ne sono strasicuro anche io.

Che siano maledetti tutti e tre.


----------



## wfiesso (8 Giugno 2016)

Isao ha scritto:


> Precisando che sono pro-cessione e tra gli ottimisti che sperano, vorrei non farvi bruciare:
> 1. Che la società sia stata creata è tutto da vedere, purtroppo.
> 2. Se anche fosse stata creata nulla esclude che l'obiettivo sia di prendere un top club. Se non va in porto il Milan, passeranno ad un altro club.



Analisi assolutamente realistica 



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Aggiunta la parte sui debiti sui quali si sta discutendo animatamente. Che ci sia lo zampino degli ultimi rinnovi di Fester?



In teoria dopo montolivo (che aveva firmato da tempo) e vangioni che é stato preso prima dell'esclusiva non ha rinnovato più nessuno ufficialmente giusto? E sempre se ho capito bene ora QUALSIASI operazione rinnovi compresi vanno concordati con i cinesi fino ala firma del preliminare , ho detto bene? Quindi in teoria economicamente da qui al preliminare il gallo non può più fare danni giusto?


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sicuro e scontato.. sai che gli frega a questo del milan.. a lui interesserà solo piazzare i cagnolini e portare a casa più soldi possibili



Su barbara ci avrei scommesso, non fosse altro che gli altri figli hanno tutti impegni in altre aziende. Ma il tacchino? Pardon, il condor? Ma la caccia quando riapre??


----------



## Isao (8 Giugno 2016)

> @paskampo credo che il punto della questione si sposti anche sui tempi tecnici per l'acquisizione della società da quotare, possono bastare?
> 
> Pasquale Campopiano
> @bigio_81 E' il nocciolo della questione...



Argomento interessante su twitter


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (8 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Analisi assolutamente realistica
> 
> 
> 
> In teoria dopo montolivo (che aveva firmato da tempo) e vangioni che é stato preso prima dell'esclusiva non ha rinnovato più nessuno ufficialmente giusto? E sempre se ho capito bene ora QUALSIASI operazione rinnovi compresi vanno concordati con i cinesi fino ala firma del preliminare , ho detto bene? Quindi in teoria economicamente da qui al preliminare il gallo non può più fare danni giusto?



dimentichi Giannino....o pensate che paghi di tasca sua???....


----------



## Coripra (8 Giugno 2016)

Isao ha scritto:


> Precisando che sono pro-cessione e tra gli ottimisti che sperano, vorrei non farvi bruciare:
> 1. Che la società sia stata creata è tutto da vedere, purtroppo.
> 2. Se anche fosse stata creata nulla esclude che l'obiettivo sia di prendere un top club. Se non va in porto il Milan, passeranno ad un altro club.



Permettimi di dissentire: così come prendiamo per oro colato che i cinesi non siano ********** che vogliono sperperare centinaia e centinaia di milioni per nulla (tanto per dirne una), mi rifiuto di credere che in Fininvest siano TUTTI ********** che hanno portato avanti la trattativa senza avere alcuna garanzia (ivi incluso il fondo).

Sul secondo punto mi trovi più d'accordo, anche se quando punto una Ferrari, e non riesco a prenderla, magari mi "accontento" di una Jaguar d'epoca o di una Lamborghini extralusso, però fino all'ultimo punto la Ferrari (ehmmm, naturalmente era per dire: le Ferrari le vedo solo per caso)


----------



## Isao (8 Giugno 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Permettimi di dissentire: così come prendiamo per oro colato che i cinesi non siano ********** che vogliono sperperare centinaia e centinaia di milioni per nulla (tanto per dirne una), mi rifiuto di credere che in Fininvest siano TUTTI ********** che hanno portato avanti la trattativa senza avere alcuna garanzia (ivi incluso il fondo).
> 
> Sul secondo punto mi trovi più d'accordo, anche se quando punto una Ferrari, e non riesco a prenderla, magari mi "accontento" di una Jaguar d'epoca o di una Lamborghini extralusso, però fino all'ultimo punto la Ferrari (ehmmm, naturalmente era per dire: le Ferrari le vedo solo per caso)



Non dico che non verrà creata la società. Mi tengo cauto sulla creazione già avvenuta. Tutto qui. 
Sulla Ferrari sono d'accordo. Il Milan è la priorità. L'unica Ferrari in giro comprabile. Le altre (Man Utd, Real ecc) non sono acquistabili.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Giugno 2016)

Isao ha scritto:


> Argomento interessante su twitter



Ragionate, è pura logica: se la società veicolo che deve acquistare il Milan nn è stata ancora creata/acquistata (evidentemente prima andavano fatte altre cose come la creazione del fondo), è logico lo slittamento di 7 giorni. Altrimenti alla voce "acquirente" nel contratto preliminare cosa ci scrivi? Il Milan verrà acquistato dal veicolo, non dal fondo.


----------



## Isao (8 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ragionate, è pura logica: se la società veicolo che deve acquistare il Milan nn è stata ancora creata/acquistata (evidentemente prima andavano fatte altre cose come la creazione del fondo), è logico lo slittamento di 7 giorni. Altrimenti alla voce "acquirente" nel contratto preliminare cosa ci scrivi? Il Milan verrà acquistato dal veicolo, non dal fondo.



Tutto fila. Però la logica non conta più dopo Bee. E' questo che ci terrorizza tutti.


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Giugno 2016)

Isao ha scritto:


> Argomento interessante su twitter



Non capisco

Quindi tramite il fondo devono acquistare una società, devono quotarla in borsa, e poi tramite questa comprare il Milan? Pur ammettendo che il closing è a metà luglio, mi sembra impossibile che ci riescano


----------



## Isao (8 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non capisco
> 
> Quindi tramite il fondo devono acquistare una società, devono quotarla in borsa, e poi tramite questa comprare il Milan? Pur ammettendo che il closing è a metà luglio, mi sembra impossibile che ci riescano



No. Credo che prima devono acquistare il Milan e poi quotare la società.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Giugno 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Però proprio perché sono società giganti (es. Evergrande o quella degli alcolici) perché non presentarsi da soli davanti al nano (come fatto da Suning con cifre "simili" alle nostre)? Perché fare tutti questi giri quando la sola Baidu in un 1 mese fattura il prezzo di vendita del Milan? Perché non riusciamo mai a fare le cose linearmente ma dobbiamo crearci trattative complicatissime?



Guarda che il Suning dei perdazzurri fattura meno di Fininvest.. io starei molto attento a fare discorsi economici.. nel nostro caso sono 7 potenze economiche OGNUNA fattura 10 volte fininvest siamo su 2 pianeti completamente diversi .


----------



## mark (8 Giugno 2016)

L'unica cosa che mi lascia perplesso è questa. Se c'è davvero lo stato cinese dietro a tutto questo, com'è possibile che abbia lasciato che il suning acquistasse la maggioranza dell'inter? La quale non soltanto è una rivale italiana, ma anche cittadina del milan. Per questo motivo la questione mi puzza un po', cioè è come se si fcesso concorrenza da solo.


----------



## Isao (8 Giugno 2016)

*Sempre Campopiano su twitter afferma di "credere" che l'affare Milan sia stato proposto da Galatioto ai Cinesi.*


----------



## ps18ps (8 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non capisco
> 
> Quindi tramite il fondo devono acquistare una società, devono quotarla in borsa, e poi tramite questa comprare il Milan? Pur ammettendo che il closing è a metà luglio, mi sembra impossibile che ci riescano



credo che debbano costituire la società, ma la quotazione in borsa avverrà in seguito.


----------



## Coripra (8 Giugno 2016)

Isao ha scritto:


> No. Credo che prima devono acquistare il Milan e poi quotare la società.



Esatto.


----------



## Isao (8 Giugno 2016)

mark ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa che mi lascia perplesso è questa. Se c'è davvero lo stato cinese dietro a tutto questo, com'è possibile che abbia lasciato che il suning acquistasse la maggioranza dell'inter? La quale non soltanto è una rivale italiana, ma anche cittadina del milan. Per questo motivo la questione mi puzza un po', cioè è come se si fcesso concorrenza da solo.



Non dovete vedere la cosa in ottica sportiva ma commerciale. Acquistare l'altra squadra di Milano è anzi un vantaggio. Monopolio su Milano, accordi facili per San Siro ecc. Commercialmente non vedo nessun problema di coesistenza tra inter cinese e milan cinese.

Butto là un'idea che vedremo presto su qualche giornaletto: rimodernamento di San Siro o super stadio in comune tra i due club "cinesi" per creare un grande polo di aggregamento. Ossia un polo con ristoranti ecc il cui bacino di utenza è ogni tifoso di milano. Commercialmente è un affare.

Fossi lo stato cinese avrei detto a Suning "ok, compra l'Inter a due soldi che ci torna sempre utile a Milano"


----------



## fra29 (8 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Guarda che il Suning dei perdazzurri fattura meno di Fininvest.. io starei molto attento a fare discorsi economici.. nel nostro caso sono 7 potenze economiche OGNUNA fattura 10 volte fininvest siamo su 2 pianeti completamente diversi .



Ma chi dice che sono superpotenze se nemmeno abbiamo dei nomi? Ad esempio il sole 24 ore esclude Baidu e Huawei e dice che di queste risulta solo Evergrande (con ruolo marginale).


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultimissime by Campopiano: tutto procede, ma *si sono registrati dei rallentamenti a causa del corposo contratto e le relative clausole in esso presenti. Quindi dal 15 si potrebbe slittare di una settimana.*
> Tre punti sono chiari: 1) *Gancikoff ha presentato la lista di tutti i soggetti interessati* (almeno 7 sui quali vige ancora gran riserbo, la smentita di Kweichow Moutai sembra di facciata) e con esso *il piano industriale da 300M più futura governance*. 2) i gruppi finanziari coinvolti hanno già creato il fondo che dirigerà l'acquisto dell'Ac Milan e garantirà tutti gli investimenti richiesti negli anni" da Berlusconi. Ma non solo: *infatti hanno garantito allo stesso Silvio una liquidità di circa 1,5 miliardi di euro, ossia tre volte il valore di mercato del Diavolo*. *Il fondo cinese*, (Gancikoff nelle ultime settimane è stato a Pechino per raccogliere tutte le necessarie garanzie economiche), *è stato quindi costituito ed è molto potente economicamente*.
> La valutazione del Milan è di 740M ma ultimamente si sta discutendo "animatamente" sui debiti complessivi che ammonterebbero a 240M...
> 3) La costituzione del fondo non è l'ultimo passaggio, infatti i cinesi hanno allo studio il modello Manchester UTD: *sarà infatti una società veicolo terza di proprietà del fondo ad acquistare il Milan, per poi quotare quella società nel mercato borsistico prescelto*. *Fininvest *(e dunque Berlusconi) ha posto però delle clausole ben precise a tutta l'operazione, e vuole che queste siano rispettate entro i termini stabiliti. Quindi *concederà al massimo qualche giorno in più a Galatioto e Gancikoff per definire meglio il loro piano, poi sarà libero anche di chiamarsi fuori. *
> ...



Sperém. Comunque fino all'annuncio ufficiale continuo a tenere una mano sui testicoli, che non si sa mai.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Giugno 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Ma chi dice che sono superpotenze se nemmeno abbiamo dei nomi? Ad esempio il sole 24 ore esclude Baidu e Huawei e dice che di queste risulta solo Evergrande (con ruolo marginale).



ok allora hai ragione tu .


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Giugno 2016)

Isao ha scritto:


> *Sempre Campopiano su twitter afferma di "credere" che l'affare Milan sia stato proposto da Galatioto ai Cinesi.*



Fosse così si spiegherebbero diverse cose.


----------



## sballotello (8 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Fosse così si spiegherebbero diversse cose.



che cosa


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Giugno 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> che cosa



Delle garanzie per gli investimenti. Se l'impulso non è venuto da loro...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultimissime by Campopiano: tutto procede, ma *si sono registrati dei rallentamenti a causa del corposo contratto e le relative clausole in esso presenti. Quindi dal 15 si potrebbe slittare di una settimana.*
> Tre punti sono chiari: 1) *Gancikoff ha presentato la lista di tutti i soggetti interessati* (almeno 7 sui quali vige ancora gran riserbo, la smentita di Kweichow Moutai sembra di facciata) e con esso *il piano industriale da 300M più futura governance*. 2) i gruppi finanziari coinvolti hanno già creato il fondo che dirigerà l'acquisto dell'Ac Milan e garantirà tutti gli investimenti richiesti negli anni" da Berlusconi. Ma non solo: *infatti hanno garantito allo stesso Silvio una liquidità di circa 1,5 miliardi di euro, ossia tre volte il valore di mercato del Diavolo*. *Il fondo cinese*, (Gancikoff nelle ultime settimane è stato a Pechino per raccogliere tutte le necessarie garanzie economiche), *è stato quindi costituito ed è molto potente economicamente*.
> La valutazione del Milan è di 740M ma ultimamente si sta discutendo "animatamente" sui debiti complessivi che ammonterebbero a 240M...
> 3) La costituzione del fondo non è l'ultimo passaggio, infatti i cinesi hanno allo studio il modello Manchester UTD: *sarà infatti una società veicolo terza di proprietà del fondo ad acquistare il Milan, per poi quotare quella società nel mercato borsistico prescelto*. *Fininvest *(e dunque Berlusconi) ha posto però delle clausole ben precise a tutta l'operazione, e vuole che queste siano rispettate entro i termini stabiliti. Quindi *concederà al massimo qualche giorno in più a Galatioto e Gancikoff per definire meglio il loro piano, poi sarà libero anche di chiamarsi fuori. *
> ...


E niente, dopo una pioggia di articoli catastrofisti, arriva Campopiano a dirci che tutto fila. Mo due so' le cose: o i servi hanno ragione e Campopiano ci prende per i fondelli, o Campopiano ha ragione e i servi continuano a sguazzare nella loro schiavitù.


----------



## sballotello (8 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E niente, dopo una pioggia di articoli catastrofisti, arriva Campopiano a dirci che tutto fila. Mo due so' le cose: o i servi hanno ragione e Campopiano ci prende per i fondelli, o Campopiano ha ragione e i servi continuano a sguazzare nella loro schiavitù.



fino ad oggi le parole di Campopiano si sono rivelate corrette e confermate dal nano stesso non vedo perchè dovrebbe iniziare a mentire adesso . 
Alla fine il vero ALL IN lo vincerebbe se si chiudesse la trattativa .. se fosse tutta una balla la gente lo inchioderebbe alla croce ad ogni tweet per i prossimi 10 anni .


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Giugno 2016)

Raga quello che temevo adesso credo di avere la conferma in base alle parole di Campopiano. Se è vero che Galatioto ha cercato i cinesi, adesso mi spiego molte cose. Il problema è sempre quello, Berlusconi e le sue porcate!! maledetto.


----------



## Isao (8 Giugno 2016)

.

Isao basta riportare conversazioni da Twitter.


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Giugno 2016)

Isao ha scritto:


> No. Credo che prima devono acquistare il Milan e poi quotare la società.


Sì penso che debba essere per forza così, altrimenti i tempi non ci sarebbero proprio. E' che dall'articolo pareva che la quotazione dovesse avvenire prima



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Guarda che il Suning dei perdazzurri fattura meno di Fininvest.. io starei molto attento a fare discorsi economici.. nel nostro caso sono 7 potenze economiche OGNUNA fattura 10 volte fininvest siamo su 2 pianeti completamente diversi .



Mi sembrano i discorsi di Fabio de Luigi quando interpreta l'ingegner cane 

Fininvest fattura 10 mld, Suning 15 o 18, Evergrande anche 18 mld se non mi sbaglio
Baidu fattura quanto Fininvest


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non capisco
> 
> Quindi tramite il fondo devono acquistare una società, devono quotarla in borsa, e poi tramite questa comprare il Milan? Pur ammettendo che il closing è a metà luglio, mi sembra impossibile che ci riescano



No, se ho capito bene è così: Fondo---> Società----> Acquisto Milan-----> Quotazione in Borsa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> fino ad oggi le parole di Campopiano si sono rivelate corrette e confermate dal nano stesso non vedo perchè dovrebbe iniziare a mentire adesso .
> Alla fine il vero ALL IN lo vincerebbe se si chiudesse la trattativa .. se fosse tutta una balla la gente lo inchioderebbe alla croce ad ogni tweet per i prossimi 10 anni .


Infatti facevo un ragionamento per assurdo. Campopiano è quello che parlava di cinesi quando gli altri non sapevano nemmeno che Fininvest fosse in trattativa; Campopiano è quello che ha parlato di esclusiva e puntualmente è arrivata, mentre gli altri dicevano che i cinesi nemmeno esistevano. Io per queste ragioni mi fido di Campopiano e diffido dai servi, non perché voglio sentire soltanto le notizie buone e non quelle cattive.


----------



## Isao (8 Giugno 2016)

Emergono altre cose interessanti su twitter
@paskampo Pasqua piano industriale di 300 milioni, divisi in quanti anni?

Pasquale Campopiano
@alfiolasorsa primo anno


----------



## mandraghe (8 Giugno 2016)

Isao ha scritto:


> Emergono altre cose interessanti su twitter
> @paskampo Pasqua piano industriale di 300 milioni, divisi in quanti anni?
> 
> Pasquale Campopiano
> @alfiolasorsa primo anno



Questa cosa dei 300 milioni l'ha detta anche altre volte: i 300mln sono per il mercato e per il marketing.


----------



## MasterGorgo (8 Giugno 2016)

Ho costituito un fondo per comprarmi da bere: mi sarà utile in ogni caso.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## Isao (8 Giugno 2016)

Occhio a questa notizia che postato su http://www.milanworld.net/emery-e-m...-lannuncio-vt37373-post977683.html#post977683


----------



## naliM77 (8 Giugno 2016)

Mettiamola così: la creazione di una società veicolo creata ad hoc per acquistare una squadra di calcio, che poi sarà di proprietà dei reali proprietari del club, è prassi consolidata. Non è un'invenzione di questi cinesi. L'Inter non era di proprietà diretta di Moratti e Tohir, ma ognuno dei due soggetti era socio di maggioranza/unico azionista di una società di capitali che deteneva le quote dell'Inter.

Mettiamola così, io speravo che fosse direttamente il fondo ad acquistare il Milan, perchè il fondo è vincolato ed i soldi che sono lì non possono uscire in altri modi. Se invece viene costituita una società controllata dal fondo, allora, vorrebbe dire che il fondo un giorno potrebbe anche cedere tutte le quote di quella società e fuggire con il malloppo, lasciando i debiti alla società costituita...

Quindi vabbè, non credo ci siano ritardi, le società anche in Italia si costituiscono in una settimana (basta portare isoldi), credo che tra Cina e Paesi asiatici, se a volerlo è il Governo cinese si possa procedere anche in maniera più veloce, per quanto riguarda i debiti credo che come al solito ci siano le solite discussioni del caso, nulla che possa far saltare la trattativa, anche perchè il discorso è semplice: il Milan vale 750 milioni, o danno 500 milioni a Berlusconi e si tengono i debiti, odanno 750 milioni a berlusconi e gli fanno saldare i debiti...quindi pure qui credo che si tratti di quisquilie.

Riguardo i rappresentanti Galliani/Berlusconi figli nel CDA, non dimenticate che Berlusconi non cede il 100% del Milan, ma il 70%, ciò vuol dire che 1 su 3 membri del CDA spettano a Fininvest/Berlusconi, su questo i cinesi non possono opporsi e nel caso Berlusconi chieda che resti la figlia, non vedo perchè offendersi o prendere a parole il Presidente, anche perchè anche dando per scontato la permanenza di Berlusconi come Presidente onorario, il suo voto non avrebbe peso (una specie di Ministro senza portafogli), quindi è giusto che ci sia un membro fidato nel CDA. Su Galliani bhe, o rientra nel CDA oppure continuerà ad avere un contratto da professionista che una volta scaduto non sarà rinnovato e tanti saluti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Sì penso che debba essere per forza così, altrimenti i tempi non ci sarebbero proprio. E' che dall'articolo pareva che la quotazione dovesse avvenire prima
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Resta il fatto che Suning è una, mentre da noi ne sono 6/7. Io credo che l'acquisto dell'Inter sia un'iniziativa privata, mentre la nostra ha mandato governativo.


----------



## MilanistaSportivo (8 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> No, se ho capito bene è così: Fondo---> Società----> Acquisto Milan-----> Quotazione in Borsa.


Hai capito bene. Non possono quotare la società prima perché non avrebbe alcun senso, non ci sarebbe come dire "nulla da quotare".


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Sì penso che debba essere per forza così, altrimenti i tempi non ci sarebbero proprio. E' che dall'articolo pareva che la quotazione dovesse avvenire prima
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non ho capito se mi dai ragione o no ahahah


----------



## daframax (8 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ragionate, è pura logica: se la società veicolo che deve acquistare il Milan nn è stata ancora creata/acquistata (evidentemente prima andavano fatte altre cose come la creazione del fondo), è logico lo slittamento di 7 giorni. Altrimenti alla voce "acquirente" nel contratto preliminare cosa ci scrivi? Il Milan verrà acquistato dal veicolo, non dal fondo.



È plausibile aspettarsi la notizia della creazione di questa società veicolo nei prossimi giorni, oppure sarà coperta dal riserbo come i partecipanti al fondo?

Dalle informazioni riportate da @paskampo mi pare che sia un enorme puzzle in cui, prima o poi, i pezzi dovranno iniziare a comporsi.
Un primo collegamento potrebbe la conferma di Pellegrini, un altro la notizia della composizione di questa società veicolo.


----------



## ps18ps (8 Giugno 2016)

daframax ha scritto:


> È plausibile aspettarsi la notizia della creazione di questa società veicolo nei prossimi giorni, oppure sarà coperta dal riserbo come i partecipanti al fondo?
> 
> Dalle informazioni riportate da @paskampo mi pare che sia un enorme puzzle in cui, prima o poi, i pezzi dovranno iniziare a comporsi.
> Un primo collegamento potrebbe la conferma di Pellegrini, un altro la notizia della composizione di questa società veicolo.



mha, non penso che uscirà qualche nota ufficiale su questo, un po come la creazione del fondo, lo ha detto solo campopiano che è stato costituito


----------



## naliM77 (8 Giugno 2016)

Aggiungo. Leggete l'articolo di Campopiano e confrontatelo con gli altri articoli dei colleghi. Contate i verbi coniugati al condizionale da Campopiano e quello dei suoi colleghi, contate i "sembra" "magari" "forse" di Campopiano e quelli dei suoi colleghi...In teoria se uno usa l'indicativo, vuol dire che se non è certo di quel che scrive, lo è al 99.99%, in poche parole ha qualcuno che gli passa le notizie, è uno che scrive in base a fatti non in base a supposizioni

Questo mi fa essere tranquillo.


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Resta il fatto che Suning è una, mentre da noi ne sono 6/7. Io credo che l'acquisto dell'Inter sia un'iniziativa privata, mentre la nostra ha mandato governativo.



Bisogna vedere che partecipazione avrà ogni impresa a questo fondo, e comunque quali sono effettivamente queste 6-7 .
In ogni caso ad oggi l'unica che sappiamo per certissimo che ci sia è Evergrande. E già solo lei andrebbe benissimo, quindi anche se nel peggiore dei casi le altre 6 imprese fossero "minori" staremmo comunque più che a posto.



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> non ho capito se mi dai ragione o no ahahah



Intendo dire che se vuoi qualcuno che fatturi 7 volte Fininvest devi sperare che ti compri Google


----------



## ps18ps (8 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Aggiungo. Leggete l'articolo di Campopiano e confrontatelo con gli altri articoli dei colleghi. Contate i verbi coniugati al condizionale da Campopiano e quello dei suoi colleghi, contate i "sembra" "magari" "forse" di Campopiano e quelli dei suoi colleghi...In teoria se uno usa l'indicativo, vuol dire che se non è certo di quel che scrive, lo è al 99.99%, in poche parole ha qualcuno che gli passa le notizie, è uno che scrive in base a fatti non in base a supposizioni
> 
> Questo mi fa essere tranquillo.



bravissimo, lui non parla di sensazioni, ma riporta i fatti.


----------



## Isao (8 Giugno 2016)

[MENTION=134]Isao[/MENTION] non riportare le conversazioni su Twitter altrimenti non si capisce nulla


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Giugno 2016)

daframax ha scritto:


> È plausibile aspettarsi la notizia della creazione di questa società veicolo nei prossimi giorni, oppure sarà coperta dal riserbo come i partecipanti al fondo?
> 
> Dalle informazioni riportate da @paskampo mi pare che sia un enorme puzzle in cui, prima o poi, i pezzi dovranno iniziare a comporsi.
> Un primo collegamento potrebbe la conferma di Pellegrini, un altro la notizia della composizione di questa società veicolo.



Vedremo se sapremo anche della costituzione della società veicolo. Comunque è come dici tu: il puzzle è chiaro e arrivati a questo punto c'è la volontà di comporlo, bisogna solo mettere gli ultimi pezzi al loro posto. Ma l'affare è troppo colossale e le garanzie troppo solide per mandare tutto in vacca per via dell'ammmmore dell'ItalMilan o del posto operativo da conservare al Gallo (al massimo sarà nel CDA in quota minoranza, insieme a Barbara).


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Giugno 2016)

.

Isao occhio che non è consentito il copia incolla da Twitter


----------



## Louis Van Hege (8 Giugno 2016)

Questo è un passo fondamentale nel senso forse importante quasi come la firma del contratto preliminare e poi quello definitivo.
Stiamo parlando di cifre iperboliche non qualche migliaio di € quindi se è stato realmente costituito il fondo è fatta, non credo venga istituito per poi tentare la scalata ad un altro club con tutto il tempo che ci vuole.


----------



## daframax (8 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Aggiungo. Leggete l'articolo di Campopiano e confrontatelo con gli altri articoli dei colleghi. Contate i verbi coniugati al condizionale da Campopiano e quello dei suoi colleghi, contate i "sembra" "magari" "forse" di Campopiano e quelli dei suoi colleghi...In teoria se uno usa l'indicativo, vuol dire che se non è certo di quel che scrive, lo è al 99.99%, in poche parole ha qualcuno che gli passa le notizie, è uno che scrive in base a fatti non in base a supposizioni
> 
> Questo mi fa essere tranquillo.



Sì, un utente particolarmente tenace gli ha domandato quali fossero le clausole pendenti, ma lui ha chiuso con: _Non posso rispondere a questa domanda_

_Sembrerebbe_ (cit) sapere molto più di quanto non dica


----------



## Isao (8 Giugno 2016)

Isao ha scritto:


> [MENTION=134]Isao[/MENTION] non riportare le conversazioni su Twitter altrimenti non si capisce nulla



Mi ero perso questa regola. Scusate.

Comunque campopiano esclude che i cinesi si tirino indietro per i tentennamenti di B.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Bisogna vedere che partecipazione avrà ogni impresa a questo fondo, e comunque quali sono effettivamente queste 6-7 .
> In ogni caso ad oggi l'unica che sappiamo per certissimo che ci sia è Evergrande. E già solo lei andrebbe benissimo, quindi anche se nel peggiore dei casi le altre 6 imprese fossero "minori" staremmo comunque più che a posto.
> Intendo dire che se vuoi qualcuno che fatturi 7 volte Fininvest devi sperare che ti compri Google



Hai ragione ho fatto confusione .. 

Fininvest 10 
Suning 18 
Google 90  

Io intendevo che i nostri prossimi acquirenti se confermati farebbero un fatturato altissimo ( che non significa necessariamente spese pazze )


----------



## naliM77 (8 Giugno 2016)

daframax ha scritto:


> Sì, un utente particolarmente tenace gli ha domandato quali fossero le clausole pendenti, ma lui ha chiuso con: _Non posso rispondere a questa domanda_
> 
> _Sembrerebbe_ (cit) sapere molto più di quanto non dica



Vedo di chiarire anche io  non dico che per me Campopiano sa che la trattativa andrà in porto, intendo solo dire che lui ha fonti interne a chi cura la trattativa, quindi tutto ciò che scrive è ciò che gli passa "l'amico", cose che possono uscire sui giornal isenza il rischio che la trattativa salti. Dello stesso tenore mi sembrano anche gli articoli di Festa, e per quanto riguarda quest'ultimo, scrive su una testata autorevole che parla di finanza ed economia, non di sport, quindi non punta a vendere il quotidiano con il titolo sparato in prima pagina "Berlusconi Cinesi gelo"...magari su Il Sole 24ore le notizie sul Milan sono al centro del quotidiano e non sulle prime pagine (non so se capite cosa intendo). Quindi in poche parole, se Campopiano scrive "la trattativa procede" io gli credo, perchè altri al suo posto scrivono una marea di frasi con tanti FORSE e tanti SEMBREREBBE.


----------



## Freddiedevil (8 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E niente, dopo una pioggia di articoli catastrofisti, arriva Campopiano a dirci che tutto fila. Mo due so' le cose: o i servi hanno ragione e Campopiano ci prende per i fondelli, o Campopiano ha ragione e i servi continuano a sguazzare nella loro schiavitù.



Oppure quelli che tu chiami servi non hanno nulla da scrivere perchè non ne sanno nulla e insistono sulle solite cose senza sbilanciarsi più di tanto. "Filtra pessimismo", "sembrerebbe", "potrebbe", "dovrebbe" fanno capire che in realtà chi scrive tutte queste notizie non ne sa una mazza e inventa. Non dimentichiamo che gli obiettivi dei giornali sono sostanzialmente due: avere qualcosa da scrivere e vendere quel qualcosa che scrivono, anche se non corrisponde a verità. Skysport24 sostanzialmente in questo momento ci sta ignorando, ma un servizio sul milan deve pur farlo perchè altrimenti i milanisti non starebbero attaccati al televisore per vedere se ci sono delle news, e quindi manda peppe di stefano a ripetere sempre le solite cose, pur non sapendo neanche lui di cosa sta parlando.


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Vedo di chiarire anche io  non dico che per me Campopiano sa che la trattativa andrà in porto, intendo solo dire che lui ha fonti interne a chi cura la trattativa, quindi tutto ciò che scrive è ciò che gli passa "l'amico", cose che possono uscire sui giornal isenza il rischio che la trattativa salti. Dello stesso tenore mi sembrano anche gli articoli di Festa, e per quanto riguarda quest'ultimo, scrive su una testata autorevole che parla di finanza ed economia, non di sport, quindi non punta a vendere il quotidiano con il titolo sparato in prima pagina "Berlusconi Cinesi gelo"...magari su Il Sole 24ore le notizie sul Milan sono al centro del quotidiano e non sulle prime pagine (non so se capite cosa intendo). Quindi in poche parole, se Campopiano scrive "la trattativa procede" io gli credo, perchè altri al suo posto scrivono una marea di frasi con tanti FORSE e tanti SEMBREREBBE.



Penso la questione sia un po' diversa. Campopiano ha evidentemente fonti dalla parte dei cinesi, in quanto sa con precisione gli step che stanno seguendo.
Gli altri invece attingono da Fininvest e famiglia Berlusconi, dove appunto dicono una sola cosa: è Silvio che fa storie per vendere


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (8 Giugno 2016)

Come si può dire di no?


----------



## daframax (8 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Vedremo se sapremo anche della costituzione della società veicolo. Comunque è come dici tu: il puzzle è chiaro e arrivati a questo punto c'è la volontà di comporlo, bisogna solo mettere gli ultimi pezzi al loro posto. Ma l'affare è troppo colossale e le garanzie troppo solide per mandare tutto in vacca per via dell'ammmmore dell'ItalMilan o del posto operativo da conservare al Gallo (al massimo sarà nel CDA in quota minoranza, insieme a Barbara).



Bene, dopo questa boccata d'ossigeno, non resta che resistere alla controffensiva dei Giornali del Terrore e al tempo che non passa mai.
Per la seconda non ci posso fare niente, per la prima ho attivato un bot che mi spara su telegram i tweet di @IlReDellEst, [MENTION=766]MilanWorld[/MENTION]Forum, @paskampo e altri che ritengo particolarmente lucidi sulla questione.


----------



## daframax (8 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Vedo di chiarire anche io  non dico che per me Campopiano sa che la trattativa andrà in porto, intendo solo dire che lui ha fonti interne a chi cura la trattativa, quindi tutto ciò che scrive è ciò che gli passa "l'amico", cose che possono uscire sui giornal isenza il rischio che la trattativa salti. Dello stesso tenore mi sembrano anche gli articoli di Festa, e per quanto riguarda quest'ultimo, scrive su una testata autorevole che parla di finanza ed economia, non di sport, quindi non punta a vendere il quotidiano con il titolo sparato in prima pagina "Berlusconi Cinesi gelo"...magari su Il Sole 24ore le notizie sul Milan sono al centro del quotidiano e non sulle prime pagine (non so se capite cosa intendo). Quindi in poche parole, se Campopiano scrive "la trattativa procede" io gli credo, perchè altri al suo posto scrivono una marea di frasi con tanti FORSE e tanti SEMBREREBBE.



Il mio _Sembrerebbe_ era una battuta, e quello che ho scritto era per sostenere la tua tesi. Secondo me Campiano sa veramente molto di più di quanto non divulghi su twitter


----------



## DannySa (8 Giugno 2016)

Dico la mia, se la trattativa si allunga di una settimana è MOLTO molto positivo.
Altrimenti si chiude prima, nel bene o nel male.


----------



## Doctore (8 Giugno 2016)

Isao ha scritto:


> *Sempre Campopiano su twitter afferma di "credere" che l'affare Milan sia stato proposto da Galatioto ai Cinesi.*



Scusate ma sta cosa alla fine dei conti che rilevanza ha?qualcuno me la spiega?


----------



## Dave (8 Giugno 2016)

Aria fresca finalmente


----------



## wfiesso (8 Giugno 2016)

Mamma mia ragazzi ho letto tutti i vostri commenti riguardo alla quotazione, alla composizione, alle aziende che opereranno... per me é arabo totale, mi complimento con voi per tutte queste conoscenze in materia, complimenti davvero


----------



## Isao (8 Giugno 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Scusate ma sta cosa alla fine dei conti che rilevanza ha?qualcuno me la spiega?



Apre due scenari:
1. I cinesi se così fosse sono stati convinti e quindi potrebbero sempre ripensarci se qualcosa andasse diversamente da quanto prospettato da Galiatoto
2. Ipotesi fuorilogica ma possibile con B. Quest'ultimo contatta Galiatoto per teatrino da elezioni ecc.


----------



## Dave (8 Giugno 2016)

Insomma alla fine conferma che dovremo aspettare a dopo i ballottaggi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultimissime by Campopiano: tutto procede, ma *si sono registrati dei rallentamenti a causa del corposo contratto e delle relative clausole in esso presenti. Quindi dal 15 si potrebbe slittare di una settimana.*
> Tre punti sono chiari: 1) *Gancikoff ha presentato la lista di tutti i soggetti interessati* (almeno 7 sui quali vige ancora gran riserbo, la smentita di Kweichow Moutai sembra di facciata) e con esso *il piano industriale da 300M più futura governance*. 2) i gruppi finanziari coinvolti hanno già creato il fondo che dirigerà l'acquisto dell'Ac Milan e garantirà tutti gli investimenti richiesti negli anni da Berlusconi. Ma non solo: *infatti hanno garantito allo stesso Silvio una liquidità di circa 1,5 miliardi di euro, ossia tre volte il valore di mercato del Diavolo*. *Il fondo cinese*, (Gancikoff nelle ultime settimane è stato a Pechino per raccogliere tutte le necessarie garanzie economiche), *è stato quindi costituito ed è molto potente economicamente*.
> La valutazione del Milan è di 740M ma ultimamente si sta discutendo "animatamente" sui debiti complessivi che ammonterebbero a 240M...
> 3) La costituzione del fondo non è l'ultimo passaggio, infatti i cinesi studiano il modello Manchester UTD: *sarà infatti una società veicolo terza di proprietà del fondo ad acquistare il Milan, per poi in un secondo momento quotare quella società nel mercato borsistico prescelto*. *Fininvest *(e dunque Berlusconi) ha posto però delle clausole ben precise a tutta l'operazione, e vuole che queste siano rispettate entro i termini stabiliti. Quindi *concederà al massimo qualche giorno in più a Galatioto e Gancikoff per definire meglio il loro piano, poi sarà libero anche di chiamarsi fuori. *
> ...



*Quotate*


----------



## kakaoo1981 (8 Giugno 2016)

direi di prestare massima attenzione ai prossimi articoli dei "fedelissimi" del nano, se da questo momento anche loro inizieranno a parlare di di fondi etc.... vuol dire che non sanno una beata....


----------



## naliM77 (8 Giugno 2016)

Isao ha scritto:


> Apre due scenari:
> 1. I cinesi se così fosse sono stati convinti e quindi potrebbero sempre ripensarci se qualcosa andasse diversamente da quanto prospettato da Galiatoto
> 2. Ipotesi fuorilogica ma possibile con B. Quest'ultimo contatta Galiatoto per teatrino da elezioni ecc.



Quindi secondo te:

1) Questi hanno messo su contratti, fondi, società, accorti parasociali e trattano da più di un anno, e ora fanno saltare tutto all'ultimo secondo, quando alla fine mancano solo le firme.

2) Galatioto si presta a queste cose?Ha una reputazione da difendere, che figura farebbe se dovesse uscire sui giornali economico/finanziari la notizia di "Galatioto ha messo su il teatrino per fare un favore a Berlusconi"?Non sarebbe più credibile...e visto che in certi ambienti la credibilità è tutto, questa non è in vendita.


----------



## Milanista 87 (8 Giugno 2016)

Continuo a non vedere la concretezza , tante belle informazioni , ma sostanzialmente aria fritta
Io ragiono sul momento e adesso è ancora tutto al condizionale .Di fatti al momento ce ne sono pochini . 
Sia positivi che negativi . Garanzie ne vedo pochine , se non al condizionale 
Le speculazioni sulla vendita della società , in un senso o in un altro , sono sotto gli occhi di tutti 
Campopiano ha evidenti fonti da parte dei compratori orientali e dunque è roba di prima mano 
In secondo luogo Festa , che però scrive per tutto un altro tipo di giornale 
Ma dalla parte negativa , è palese che sia lo stesso Berlusconi a far filtrare le voci . 
Lui stesso sta trasformando una cosa seria e concreta in qualcosa simile a un teatrino . La famiglia è per la cessione , lui no . 
Il Milan lo tiene ancora per se perchè gli consente di avere il ruolo di attore protagonista 
Riuscendo nello scopo date le informazioni nebulose a dir poco 
A oggi non si sa nulla su chi ci sia dietro , e ribadisco che è abbastanza discutibile come cosa
Chi ha paragonato questa cessione a quella di ET sbaglia di grosso secondo me . Inanzitutto per differenza di cash , in negativo , dell'indonesiano e poi perchè comunque si sapeva chi c'era dietro , Idem ora con i cinesi . 
A oggi non c'è niente di niente , e per quanto dettagliate , le informazioni di Campopiano e Festa a oggi non trovano riscontro nei fatti . Dalle Penali , al fatto che la trattativa proceda , quando Galatioto e il russo hanno ammesso difficoltà ( che non significa mollare ma che il Berlusca stia facendo la prima donna )
Chi parla di boccata d'ossigeno non mi trova per nulla d'accordo 
Manca la trasparenza , che è necessaria . Il che non significa spifferare i nomi ma fare vedere qualcosa che provi queste cose


----------



## naliM77 (8 Giugno 2016)

Scusa caro Milanista87...

Quindi per l'immagine di Berlusconi, sarebbe meglio avere un ItalMilan che lotta con il Torino o il Genoa per l'ottavo posto in classifica per evitare i Preliminari di Coppa Italia, oppure essere il Presidente Onorario di un club che torna ad acquistare grandi giocatori, che gli intitolerà uno stadio, che tornerà a vincere in Italia e si spera in Europa?

Però effettivamente, forse hai ragione tu, per il suo ego, sarebbe meglio arrivare ogni anno ottavo e spendere 100 milioni ogni anno.

Che la trasparenza sia necessaria, poi, non sta scritto da nessuna parte  la trasparenza deve esserci tra le parti della trattativa non tra le parti ed i tifosi eheheh


----------



## Milanista 87 (8 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Scusa caro Milanista87...
> 
> Quindi per l'immagine di Berlusconi, sarebbe meglio avere un ItalMilan che lotta con il Torino o il Genoa per l'ottavo posto in classifica per evitare i Preliminari di Coppa Italia, oppure essere il Presidente Onorario di un club che torna ad acquistare grandi giocatori, che gli intitolerà uno stadio, che tornerà a vincere in Italia e si spera in Europa?
> 
> Però effettivamente, forse hai ragione tu, per il suo ego, sarebbe meglio arrivare ogni anno ottavo e spendere 100 milioni ogni anno.



Scusami ma che ha fatto in questi anni ? L'anno con Allegri esonerato non lo conto nemmeno , c'era comunque un Milan in CL 
Una squadra oscena l'anno con Inzaghi , prima sostenuto e poi lasciato come unico responsabile , idem con Mihajlovic con l'aggravante di un disastro firmato Galliani a livello economico e tecnico 
Per due estati parlava di Milan alla altezza Champions e che poteva dar fastidio alla Juventus . Non mi pare che si sia appannata mediaticamente la sua immagine , se non agli occhi dei tifosi che non hanno fette di prosciutto sugli occhi 
Basta vedere quando aveva lanciato l'Ipotesi Ital - Milan subito i media sportivi con fondi da prima pagina e articolate analisi con commenti entusiasti dei vari Galli Giovanni e Massaro 
Lui è l'egocentrismo fatto persona .


----------



## DannySa (8 Giugno 2016)

Isao ha scritto:


> Apre due scenari:
> 1. I cinesi se così fosse sono stati convinti e quindi potrebbero sempre ripensarci se qualcosa andasse diversamente da quanto prospettato da Galiatoto
> 2. Ipotesi fuorilogica ma possibile con B. Quest'ultimo contatta Galiatoto per teatrino da elezioni ecc.



Se non ricordo male è stato Berlusconi a contattare Galatioto (lo ha detto lui personalmente), lui si è messo nelle sue mani e Galatioto gli ha proposto questa cordata di cinesi, questo non fa una piega.
Ovviamente appena ha avuto le garanzie necessarie si è andati oltre (un paio di mesi fa), altrimenti avrebbe bloccato tutto come disse di aver fatto con decine di altri investitori minori.
Se Berlusconi chiude la porta in faccia a Galatioto ci fa una figura ridicola, molto più con lui che con i cinesi, capeggiati dal governo cinese.


----------



## Isao (8 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Quindi secondo te:
> 
> 1) Questi hanno messo su contratti, fondi, società, accorti parasociali e trattano da più di un anno, e ora fanno saltare tutto all'ultimo secondo, quando alla fine mancano solo le firme.
> 
> 2) Galatioto si presta a queste cose?Ha una reputazione da difendere, che figura farebbe se dovesse uscire sui giornali economico/finanziari la notizia di "Galatioto ha messo su il teatrino per fare un favore a Berlusconi"?Non sarebbe più credibile...e visto che in certi ambienti la credibilità è tutto, questa non è in vendita.



1) La trattativa annuale è un ipotesi non confermata. Comunque se spendi 30 mln ma capisci che stai facendo un errore non spendi un miliardo e mezzo per non perdere i 30 mln.

2) Non è più credibile se in apparenza è andata male una trattativa?

Poi precisiamo che faccio l'avvocato del diavolo. Anche io credo in un Galatioto persona seria ecc.


----------



## Fedeshi (8 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Resta il fatto che Suning è una, mentre da noi ne sono 6/7. Io credo che l'acquisto dell'Inter sia un'iniziativa privata, mentre la nostra ha mandato governativo.



E' la stessa sensazione di Campopiano,che in risposta ad un tweet che gli chiedva il perchè questi soggetti non si fossero palesati nemmeno in Cina risponde: * Credo che lo Stato Cinese sia direttamente coinvolto.*


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Giugno 2016)

Isao ha scritto:


> Apre due scenari:
> 1. I cinesi se così fosse sono stati convinti e quindi potrebbero sempre ripensarci se qualcosa andasse diversamente da quanto prospettato da Galiatoto
> 2. Ipotesi fuorilogica ma possibile con B. Quest'ultimo contatta Galiatoto per teatrino da elezioni ecc.





una via di mezzo tra le due. 

3) Berlusconi o meglio "qualcuno" a lui vicino, contatta Gancikoff, membro della famiglia mediaset, gli chiede di trovare investitori per poter anche fare altro....Gancikoff pensa subito al suo maestro, esperto in operazioni di transazioni, ovvero Galatioto, il quale comincia da un anno a questa parte a muoversi per sondare il terreno e trova gli "agganci" giusti in Cina. 

Il resto vedremo come si evolve.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Giugno 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Scusate ma sta cosa alla fine dei conti che rilevanza ha?qualcuno me la spiega?



Importantissima.

Significa che non è che i cinesi, ad un certo punto ("su mandato del governo cinese"....... fa specie sentire questa frase, arrapa anche me, ma finchè non vedo a questo non credo) si sono svegliati ed anno deciso che il Milan era la loro squadra e lo volevano a tutti i costi, ma che Galatioto è andato a cercare potenziali investitori ed ha "convinto" questo gruppo di aziende.

Correggetemi se sbaglio


----------



## DannySa (8 Giugno 2016)

Ciò che mi farebbe molta paura è questo:
Berlusconi contatta Galatioto e gli chiede di tenergli il gioco, questi "trova" un gruppo di cinesi e si lascia andare in quella intervista famosa dove dice che si chiuderà in 6-8 settimane; fatto quello escono le prime indiscrezioni che parlano di una cordata molto potente con 7-8 società cinesi disposte a comprare il Milan, si manda avanti il teatrino con i giusti tempi, si arriva ad un passo dalla firma del preliminare e tutto si blocca.
Non ce lo vedo molto Galatioto fare una roba del genere, è una persona seria.
Se si parla di fondo da 1,5 mld la faccenda si chiuderà positivamente, è abbastanza normale che ad una settimana dal giorno "decisivo" non possano uscire notizie tutte positive/che parlano di chiusura imminente, la stampa rimane vaga perché non sa nulla e il tifoso milanista clicca su qualsiasi articolo "pessimista" perché è questo che si aspetta ed è questo che non vorrebbe leggere ma involontariamente lo aspetta con ansia.


----------



## Milanista 87 (8 Giugno 2016)

Isao ha scritto:


> 1) La trattativa annuale è un ipotesi non confermata. Comunque se spendi 30 mln ma capisci che stai facendo un errore non spendi un miliardo e mezzo per non perdere i 30 mln.
> 
> 2) Non è più credibile se in apparenza è andata male una trattativa?
> 
> Poi precisiamo che faccio l'avvocato del diavolo. Anche io credo in un Galatioto persona seria ecc.



Più che altro Galatioto ha parlato di trattativa difficile , dunque sa con chi a che fare . 
Che Galatioto sia l'artefice di un teatrino mi riesce difficile crederlo . Il teatrino lo sta facendo o sta tentando di farlo Berlusconi 
Le voci negative le fa circolare lui volutamente , a differenza di chi pensa che siano i nostri nemici ( Quali ? Quelli li abbiamo quando siamo forti , al massimo c'è chi ci irride , cosa comunque ben diversa ), scambiandoli con quelli del presidente e su altri piani . E aggiungi pure la Campagna Elettorale .
Il fatto che poi si vada verso un ulteriore rinvio a me pare grottesco . 
Se la trattativa è così complessa a che pro far circolare la questione di una chiusura imminente ?
Troppi se e troppi ma .


----------



## Jackdvmilan (8 Giugno 2016)

Per me state esagerano con queste teorie da film poliziesco o thriller...non sono d'accordo per far teatrini...figuriamoci...state imbastendo trame che neanche a Hollywood


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultimissime by Campopiano: tutto procede, ma *si sono registrati dei rallentamenti a causa del corposo contratto e delle relative clausole in esso presenti. Quindi dal 15 si potrebbe slittare di una settimana.*
> Tre punti sono chiari: 1) *Gancikoff ha presentato la lista di tutti i soggetti interessati* (almeno 7 sui quali vige ancora gran riserbo, la smentita di Kweichow Moutai sembra di facciata) e con esso *il piano industriale da 300M più futura governance*. 2) i gruppi finanziari coinvolti hanno già creato il fondo che dirigerà l'acquisto dell'Ac Milan e garantirà tutti gli investimenti richiesti negli anni da Berlusconi. Ma non solo: *infatti hanno garantito allo stesso Silvio una liquidità di circa 1,5 miliardi di euro, ossia tre volte il valore di mercato del Diavolo*. *Il fondo cinese*, (Gancikoff nelle ultime settimane è stato a Pechino per raccogliere tutte le necessarie garanzie economiche), *è stato quindi costituito ed è molto potente economicamente*.
> La valutazione del Milan è di 740M ma ultimamente si sta discutendo "animatamente" sui debiti complessivi che ammonterebbero a 240M...
> 3) La costituzione del fondo non è l'ultimo passaggio, infatti i cinesi studiano il modello Manchester UTD: *sarà infatti una società veicolo terza di proprietà del fondo ad acquistare il Milan, per poi in un secondo momento quotare quella società nel mercato borsistico prescelto*. *Fininvest *(e dunque Berlusconi) ha posto però delle clausole ben precise a tutta l'operazione, e vuole che queste siano rispettate entro i termini stabiliti. Quindi *concederà al massimo qualche giorno in più a Galatioto e Gancikoff per definire meglio il loro piano, poi sarà libero anche di chiamarsi fuori. *
> ...



*Quotate*


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Giugno 2016)

Si sa la potenza economica del fondo ma non chi lo costituisce..mah..assurdo..evidentemente ci dobbiamo fidare della parola di galatioto


----------



## Sherlocked (8 Giugno 2016)

Mah. Per me è finito il teatrino, si va verso la fine della presa in giro. Con buona pace di tutti.


----------



## Milanista 87 (8 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si sa la potenza economica del fondo ma non chi lo costituisce..mah..assurdo..evidentemente ci dobbiamo fidare della parola di galatioto



Bingo . Non si tratta di parlare di bufala ma di trasparenza un tantino assente . E a me questa cosa , se permettete , non mi lascia tranquillo, sportivamente . E il fatto che la trattativa sia lunga e complicata e che si valuti il rinvio attorno al 22 (post-Campagna Elettorale) con in mano sole le parole di Galatioto di concreto 
Il giorno 8 c'è il raduno , possibilmente una settimana prima questa cosa deve finire . Bene o Male che sia .


----------



## robs91 (8 Giugno 2016)

Ed ecco il solito rinvio....ma per piacere.


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Giugno 2016)

Io rimango della mia idea da un mese: la trattativa è già chiusa e definita, si stanno limando dettagli burocratici e tecnici sulla tempistica, non legati agli accordi in trattativa.

L'annuncio del preliminare sarà poco dopo i ballottaggi.
La costituzione di un fondo da 1,5 miliardi è la garanzia più nitida che potessimo volere.


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Per me state esagerano con queste teorie da film poliziesco o thriller...non sono d'accordo per far teatrini...figuriamoci...state imbastendo trame che neanche a Hollywood



Hai presente l'articolo dell'Espresso?? bene toglici Bee e mettici Gancikoff.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Giugno 2016)

io ci crederò solo alla notizia di galliani silurato, fino a quel giorno è tutta fuffa


----------



## mabadi (8 Giugno 2016)

Comunque secondo me, se dovesse vendere il Milan vincerebbe le comunali a Milano, altrimenti perderebbe.


----------



## Fedeshi (8 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Hai presente l'articolo dell'Espresso?? bene toglici Bee e mettici Gancikoff.



Il paragone è errato,dovresti mettere Galatioto al posto di Bee.


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Il paragone è errato,dovresti mettere Galatioto al posto di Bee.



Non è affatto errato...credimi


----------



## kolao95 (8 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Aggiungo. Leggete l'articolo di Campopiano e confrontatelo con gli altri articoli dei colleghi. Contate i verbi coniugati al condizionale da Campopiano e quello dei suoi colleghi, contate i "sembra" "magari" "forse" di Campopiano e quelli dei suoi colleghi...In teoria se uno usa l'indicativo, vuol dire che se non è certo di quel che scrive, lo è al 99.99%, in poche parole ha qualcuno che gli passa le notizie, è uno che scrive in base a fatti non in base a supposizioni
> 
> Questo mi fa essere tranquillo.



Esatto. Campopiano scrive spesso dei termini tecnici e parla con cognizione di causa, gli altri danno notizie quasi gossip: "Berlusconi sembra che non voglia cedere", "Berlusconi-Cina rapporti gelati" e altre menate inutili.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (8 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultimissime by Campopiano: tutto procede, ma *si sono registrati dei rallentamenti a causa del corposo contratto e delle relative clausole in esso presenti. Quindi dal 15 si potrebbe slittare di una settimana.*
> Tre punti sono chiari: 1) *Gancikoff ha presentato la lista di tutti i soggetti interessati* (almeno 7 sui quali vige ancora gran riserbo, la smentita di Kweichow Moutai sembra di facciata) e con esso *il piano industriale da 300M più futura governance*. 2) i gruppi finanziari coinvolti hanno già creato il fondo che dirigerà l'acquisto dell'Ac Milan e garantirà tutti gli investimenti richiesti negli anni da Berlusconi. Ma non solo: *infatti hanno garantito allo stesso Silvio una liquidità di circa 1,5 miliardi di euro, ossia tre volte il valore di mercato del Diavolo*. *Il fondo cinese*, (Gancikoff nelle ultime settimane è stato a Pechino per raccogliere tutte le necessarie garanzie economiche), *è stato quindi costituito ed è molto potente economicamente*.
> La valutazione del Milan è di 740M ma ultimamente si sta discutendo "animatamente" sui debiti complessivi che ammonterebbero a 240M...
> 3) La costituzione del fondo non è l'ultimo passaggio, infatti i cinesi studiano il modello Manchester UTD: *sarà infatti una società veicolo terza di proprietà del fondo ad acquistare il Milan, per poi in un secondo momento quotare quella società nel mercato borsistico prescelto*. *Fininvest *(e dunque Berlusconi) ha posto però delle clausole ben precise a tutta l'operazione, e vuole che queste siano rispettate entro i termini stabiliti. Quindi *concederà al massimo qualche giorno in più a Galatioto e Gancikoff per definire meglio il loro piano, poi sarà libero anche di chiamarsi fuori. *
> ...



Campopiano sta perdendo sicurezze. 
Lo slittamento non prelude a nulla di buono. 

Sono un po' di giorni che l'aria è cambiata e secondo me la cessione ad oggi è più un no che un si. 

Inutile ignorare questa avvisaglie e vedere il bicchiere mezzo pieno.. Bisogna essere realisti


----------



## IronJaguar (8 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultimissime by Campopiano: tutto procede, ma *si sono registrati dei rallentamenti a causa del corposo contratto e delle relative clausole in esso presenti. Quindi dal 15 si potrebbe slittare di una settimana.*
> Tre punti sono chiari: 1) *Gancikoff ha presentato la lista di tutti i soggetti interessati* (almeno 7 sui quali vige ancora gran riserbo, la smentita di Kweichow Moutai sembra di facciata) e con esso *il piano industriale da 300M più futura governance*. 2) i gruppi finanziari coinvolti hanno già creato il fondo che dirigerà l'acquisto dell'Ac Milan e garantirà tutti gli investimenti richiesti negli anni da Berlusconi. Ma non solo: *infatti hanno garantito allo stesso Silvio una liquidità di circa 1,5 miliardi di euro, ossia tre volte il valore di mercato del Diavolo*. *Il fondo cinese*, (Gancikoff nelle ultime settimane è stato a Pechino per raccogliere tutte le necessarie garanzie economiche), *è stato quindi costituito ed è molto potente economicamente*.
> La valutazione del Milan è di 740M ma ultimamente si sta discutendo "animatamente" sui debiti complessivi che ammonterebbero a 240M...
> 3) La costituzione del fondo non è l'ultimo passaggio, infatti i cinesi studiano il modello Manchester UTD: *sarà infatti una società veicolo terza di proprietà del fondo ad acquistare il Milan, per poi in un secondo momento quotare quella società nel mercato borsistico prescelto*. *Fininvest *(e dunque Berlusconi) ha posto però delle clausole ben precise a tutta l'operazione, e vuole che queste siano rispettate entro i termini stabiliti. Quindi *concederà al massimo qualche giorno in più a Galatioto e Gancikoff per definire meglio il loro piano, poi sarà libero anche di chiamarsi fuori. *
> ...



Bene così, finalmente un articolo ben esposto.
Non resta che attendere.


----------



## kolao95 (8 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si sa la potenza economica del fondo ma non chi lo costituisce..mah..assurdo..evidentemente ci dobbiamo fidare della parola di galatioto



Berlusconi li sa, li faranno uscire quando vogliono loro.


----------



## Aron (8 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## kolao95 (8 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## Doctore (8 Giugno 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Campopiano sta perdendo sicurezze.
> Lo slittamento non prelude a nulla di buono.
> 
> Sono un po' di giorni che l'aria è cambiata e secondo me la cessione ad oggi è più un no che un si.
> ...



Sicurezze di cosa?
Ha sempre detto che l ultima delle decisioni spetta a Berlusconi.


----------



## naliM77 (8 Giugno 2016)

Milanista 87 ha scritto:


> Bingo . Non si tratta di parlare di bufala ma di trasparenza un tantino assente . E a me questa cosa , se permettete , non mi lascia tranquillo, sportivamente . E il fatto che la trattativa sia lunga e complicata e che si valuti il rinvio attorno al 22 (post-Campagna Elettorale) con in mano sole le parole di Galatioto di concreto
> Il giorno 8 c'è il raduno , possibilmente una settimana prima questa cosa deve finire . Bene o Male che sia .



Ti ripeto (e spero che il mio tono non passi per brusco), la trasparenza verso chi dovrebbe esserci?Tifosi e giornalisti pettegoli?

Che io sappia la trasparenza deve esserci verso le parti coinvolte nell'affare non certo verso di noi o verso i giornalisti. Quindi stai tranquillo.

Che poi sia lunga e complicata dimostra che va avanti. Se fosse stata breve, starebbe solo a dimostrare che se uno tratta un affare da 1.5 miliardi di euro in 5 giorni, o è un pazzo o è un incompetente.

Ci sono di mezzo 200 e più milioni di euro di debiti, stipendi di dipendeti da 100 milioni di euro, proprietà varie, contratti di sponsorizzazione ecc eccc...e tu credi che un affare simile possa chiudersi in 10 giorni?

Ti è stato detto, attraverso l'articolo di Campopiano che il Fondo da 1.5 miliardi di euro è stato costituito (non c'è scritto nè FORSE e nemmeno SEMBREREBBE), c'è scritto che stanno creando una soceità veicolo per l'acquisto (cosa che fanno tutti) e non c'è scritto che sembra che lo facciano o che forse lo faranno, c'è scritto che i tempi tecnici sono quelli che sono, l'unico forse è sui tempi, cioè o forse si fa entro il 15, o forse Berlusconi concede una proroga. Ma scaduto il 15 non significa che l'affare va a farsi benedire, significa che scade l'esclusiva ed eventualmente può dire ai cinesi "guardate oggi è 16 giugno, l'esclusiva è scaduta ed un emiro arabo mi ha appena offerto 2 miliardi per il Milan è stato un piacere ma ora cedo agli arabi"...


----------



## Freddiedevil (8 Giugno 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Campopiano sta perdendo sicurezze.
> Lo slittamento non prelude a nulla di buono.
> 
> Sono un po' di giorni che l'aria è cambiata e secondo me la cessione ad oggi è più un no che un si.
> ...



Perdonami ma su cosa si basa il realismo? Su vari "potrebbe", "dovrebbe", "sembrerebbe", "filtra"? 
Ciò che a me sembrerebbe reale (utilizzo volutamente questo termine) è che sia stato costituito un fondo da un miliardo e mezzo, mica noccioline. E poi lo slittamento, se necessario, a causa dei tempi tecnici che sono propri di un passaggio di una società così importante come l'A.C. Milan, significa che c'è la reale volontà di chiudere l'affare. Che poi berlusca stia cercando in ogni modo di far parlare di sè, guarda caso a cavallo delle amministrative questo è tutt'altro discorso..l


----------



## Butcher (8 Giugno 2016)

Possono costituire tutti i fondi che vogliono, Berlusconi NON cede!


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Giugno 2016)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Comunque secondo me, se dovesse vendere il Milan vincerebbe le comunali a Milano, altrimenti perderebbe.



Ma figurati se la gente vota davvero in base a cosa fa...


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (8 Giugno 2016)

Il racconto di Campopiano mi lascia un po' perplesso. In particolare il riferimento al Manchester UTD. La cosa importante lì non era la società veicolo, che è uno schema normale e non particolarmente complicato. La particolarità della vicenda Glazer-MUT è che l'acquisto fu fatto con debito (metà del quale garantito dal patrimonio del MUT stesso), da cui la rivolta dei tifosi. (Chi fosse interessato può cercare Manchester United ownership) 
La domanda che mi viene è quanto capitale avrà la società veicolo? Sarà dotata, per acquistare il Milan, solo di capitale proveniente dal Fondo dei cinesi o una parte verrà da debito?
Chiarisco che anche un'operazione alla Glazer mi andrebbe bene visto lo stato in cui siamo (non direi lo stesso se fossimo la Juventus). Ma non è che le garanzie richieste riguardano anche questo aspetto?


----------



## naliM77 (8 Giugno 2016)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Il racconto di Campopiano mi lascia un po' perplesso. In particolare il riferimento al Manchester UTD. La cosa importante lì non era la società veicolo, che è uno schema normale e non particolarmente complicato. La particolarità della vicenda Glazer-MUT è che l'acquisto fu fatto con debito (metà del quale garantito dal patrimonio del MUT stesso), da cui la rivolta dei tifosi. (Chi fosse interessato può cercare Manchester United ownership)
> La domanda che mi viene è quanto capitale avrà la società veicolo? Sarà dotata, per acquistare il Milan, solo di capitale proveniente dal Fondo dei cinesi o una parte verrà da debito?
> Chiarisco che anche un'operazione alla Glazer mi andrebbe bene visto lo stato in cui siamo (non direi lo stesso se fossimo la Juventus). Ma non è che le garanzie richieste riguardano anche questo aspetto?



Questo è il mio unico timore...

Ma probabilmente il "come il Manchester Utd" sta a significare che o Campopiano non è un esperto di finanza ed allora chi gli ha passato la notizia gli ha detto "guarda è simile a quello che è successo con lo UTD", oppure Campopiano per andare incontro alle ridotte capacità mentali di molti, ha voluto semplificare dicendo "è come il Manchester UTD"...quindi penso positivo anche qui.


----------



## wfiesso (8 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Non è affatto errato...credimi



Galatioto gode di stima, ha affari simili alle spalle, Bee invece non era ben visto neanche in thailandia, dove si diceva (che sia vero o meno non ne ho idea) che aveva diversi debiti o qualche accusa di truffa alle spalle... la differenza tra i due non solo c'è ma è abissale.
poi se a B gira male e decide di non vendere è un altro discorso, ma mettere in dubbio Galatioto e paragonarlo a Bee non sta ne in cielo ne in terra, 2 figure di reputazione e professionalità totalmente diverse


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Giugno 2016)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Oppure quelli che tu chiami servi non hanno nulla da scrivere perchè non ne sanno nulla e insistono sulle solite cose senza sbilanciarsi più di tanto. "Filtra pessimismo", "sembrerebbe", "potrebbe", "dovrebbe" fanno capire che in realtà chi scrive tutte queste notizie non ne sa una mazza e inventa. Non dimentichiamo che gli obiettivi dei giornali sono sostanzialmente due: avere qualcosa da scrivere e vendere quel qualcosa che scrivono, anche se non corrisponde a verità. Skysport24 sostanzialmente in questo momento ci sta ignorando, ma un servizio sul milan deve pur farlo perchè altrimenti i milanisti non starebbero attaccati al televisore per vedere se ci sono delle news, e quindi manda peppe di stefano a ripetere sempre le solite cose, pur non sapendo neanche lui di cosa sta parlando.


Appunto per questo sono ancora più servi, perché non sanno nulla e nel dubbio preferiscono dire che Berlusconi sia ancora indeciso, in quanto Berlusconi è il nostro Mega Direttore Galattico e sia mai venda il nostro Salvatore/Messia/Profeta/Vate. Per queste ragioni sono dei luridi schiavi.


----------



## naliM77 (8 Giugno 2016)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Il racconto di Campopiano mi lascia un po' perplesso. In particolare il riferimento al Manchester UTD. La cosa importante lì non era la società veicolo, che è uno schema normale e non particolarmente complicato. La particolarità della vicenda Glazer-MUT è che l'acquisto fu fatto con debito (metà del quale garantito dal patrimonio del MUT stesso), da cui la rivolta dei tifosi. (Chi fosse interessato può cercare Manchester United ownership)
> La domanda che mi viene è quanto capitale avrà la società veicolo? Sarà dotata, per acquistare il Milan, solo di capitale proveniente dal Fondo dei cinesi o una parte verrà da debito?
> Chiarisco che anche un'operazione alla Glazer mi andrebbe bene visto lo stato in cui siamo (non direi lo stesso se fossimo la Juventus). Ma non è che le garanzie richieste riguardano anche questo aspetto?



Questo è il mio unico timore...

Ma probabilmente il "come il Manchester Utd" sta a significare che o Campopiano non è un esperto di finanza ed allora chi gli ha passato la notizia gli ha detto "guarda è simile a quello che è successo con lo UTD", oppure Campopiano per andare incontro alle ridotte capacità mentali di molti, ha voluto semplificare dicendo "è come il Manchester UTD"...quindi penso positivo anche qui. Io propendo per la prima ipotesi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Giugno 2016)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Il racconto di Campopiano mi lascia un po' perplesso. In particolare il riferimento al Manchester UTD. La cosa importante lì non era la società veicolo, che è uno schema normale e non particolarmente complicato. La particolarità della vicenda Glazer-MUT è che l'acquisto fu fatto con debito (metà del quale garantito dal patrimonio del MUT stesso), da cui la rivolta dei tifosi. (Chi fosse interessato può cercare Manchester United ownership)
> La domanda che mi viene è quanto capitale avrà la società veicolo? Sarà dotata, per acquistare il Milan, solo di capitale proveniente dal Fondo dei cinesi o una parte verrà da debito?
> Chiarisco che anche un'operazione alla Glazer mi andrebbe bene visto lo stato in cui siamo (non direi lo stesso se fossimo la Juventus). Ma non è che le garanzie richieste riguardano anche questo aspetto?





naliM77 ha scritto:


> Questo è il mio unico timore...
> 
> Ma probabilmente il "come il Manchester Utd" sta a significare che o Campopiano non è un esperto di finanza ed allora chi gli ha passato la notizia gli ha detto "guarda è simile a quello che è successo con lo UTD", oppure Campopiano per andare incontro alle ridotte capacità mentali di molti, ha voluto semplificare dicendo "è come il Manchester UTD"...quindi penso positivo anche qui.



L'unico paragone con lo United riguarda la quotazione in borsa, non la scalata alla società. Lo United fondò la società veicolo nel posto dove poi si quotò in borsa (USA). E' presumibile, quindi, che i cinesi facciano lo stesso (diversa nazione e mercato, ovviamente). Null'altro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Giugno 2016)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Il racconto di Campopiano mi lascia un po' perplesso. In particolare il riferimento al Manchester UTD. La cosa importante lì non era la società veicolo, che è uno schema normale e non particolarmente complicato. La particolarità della vicenda Glazer-MUT è che l'acquisto fu fatto con debito (metà del quale garantito dal patrimonio del MUT stesso), da cui la rivolta dei tifosi. (Chi fosse interessato può cercare Manchester United ownership)
> La domanda che mi viene è quanto capitale avrà la società veicolo? Sarà dotata, per acquistare il Milan, solo di capitale proveniente dal Fondo dei cinesi o una parte verrà da debito?
> Chiarisco che anche un'operazione alla Glazer mi andrebbe bene visto lo stato in cui siamo (non direi lo stesso se fossimo la Juventus). Ma non è che le garanzie richieste riguardano anche questo aspetto?


Io credo si sia riferito al caso United solamente da un punto di vista strutturale. Non è dato sapere, poi, se la società veicolo si doterà di capitale in debito, ma, opinione personale, non credo sia così. I nostri cinesi hanno abbastanza soldi da non dover chiedere in prestito a nessuno.


----------



## kolao95 (8 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Appunto per questo sono ancora più servi, perché non sanno nulla e nel dubbio preferiscono dire che Berlusconi sia ancora indeciso, in quanto Berlusconi è il nostro Mega Direttore Galattico e sia mai venda il nostro Salvatore/Messia/Profeta/Vate. Per queste ragioni sono dei luridi schiavi.



Mi immagino così i vari Suma, Ordine, Fedele da Berlusconi


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (8 Giugno 2016)

Pure sto' campopiano che ogni giorno se ne esce sempre con
le stesse chiacchere rimescolate senza contro prova e direi
anche poco interessanti, a me interessa sapere se vende, a
chi vende e quando vende stop. Ormai ste' dichiarazioni le 
prevede anche il mio cane..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Giugno 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Campopiano sta perdendo sicurezze.
> Lo slittamento non prelude a nulla di buono.
> 
> Sono un po' di giorni che l'aria è cambiata e secondo me la cessione ad oggi è più un no che un si.
> ...


Fermo, però:
1) Lo slittamento ha senso, perché devono un attimo creare una società e quotarla in borsa.
2) L'aria è cambiata non è un dato, perché il cambiamento da dove verrebbe? Dagli articoli di Di Stefano che non sa nulla?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Mi immagino così i vari Suma, Ordine, Fedele da Berlusconi


Non credo sia distante dalla realtà. La reverenza con cui Fantozzi parla al Mega Direttore credo sia stata anche superata da certe sviolinate di Pellegatti, Suma o Crudeli.


----------



## kolao95 (8 Giugno 2016)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Pure sto' campopiano che ogni giorno se ne esce sempre con
> le stesse chiacchere rimescolate senza contro prova e direi
> anche poco interessanti, a me interessa sapere se vende, a
> chi vende e quando vende stop. Ormai ste' dichiarazioni le
> prevede anche il mio cane..



Campopiano fa il suo lavoro, se vuoi sapere quelle cose vai da Berlusconi stesso o da un oracolo.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (8 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> L'unico paragone con lo United riguarda la quotazione in borsa, non la scalata alla società. Lo United fondò la società veicolo nel posto dove poi si quotò in borsa (USA). E' presumibile, quindi, che i cinesi facciano lo stesso (diversa nazione e mercato, ovviamente). Null'altro.



Non lo so. Anche lo stesso Fondo di 1,5 miliardi mica è detto che sia tutto equity (anzi mi stupirei se lo fosse). Comunque lo sapremo. L'importante che vada in porto


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (8 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Campopiano fa il suo lavoro, se vuoi sapere quelle cose vai da Berlusconi stesso o da un oracolo.



e quindi il suo lavoro quale? far le chiacchere? se e così non vado da 
nessuno aspetto il fatidico giorno senza ascoltare le chiacchere da bar
di uno che in realtà non sa nulla.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Giugno 2016)

Berlusconi forse operato al cuore, si allungano i tempi del ricovero .Fonte Corriere della Sera...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Giugno 2016)

In parole povere, quale data dobbiamo aspettare ? Sto capendo che sicuramente in tal senso è inutile attendere con impazienza il 15.. Quindi entro quanto bisogna aspettarsi qualcosa ?


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Berlusconi forse operato al cuore, si allungano i tempi del ricovero .Fonte Corriere della Sera...



Incredibile, incredibile.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Berlusconi forse operato al cuore, si allungano i tempi del ricovero .Fonte Corriere della Sera...


Possibile che non si può delegare qualcuno? Pensasse alla salute e lasciasse il resto alla famiglia o alla fininvest, per esempio, no?


----------



## DannySa (8 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Berlusconi forse operato al cuore, si allungano i tempi del ricovero .Fonte Corriere della Sera...



Ma dai non ci credo, che si operi per vivere in eterno? cuore artificiale? 
Vendere, i tempi non si possono allungare, c'è una stagione da programmare (con altri proprietari).


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Giugno 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Possibile che non si può delegare qualcuno? Pensasse alla salute e lasciasse il resto alla famiglia o alla fininvest, per esempio, no?



Se questo è lo scenario, prenderà una decisione subito in un senso o nell'altro..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultimissime by Campopiano: tutto procede, ma *si sono registrati dei rallentamenti a causa del corposo contratto e delle relative clausole in esso presenti. Quindi dal 15 si potrebbe slittare di una settimana.*
> Tre punti sono chiari: 1) *Gancikoff ha presentato la lista di tutti i soggetti interessati* (almeno 7 sui quali vige ancora gran riserbo, la smentita di Kweichow Moutai sembra di facciata) e con esso *il piano industriale da 300M più futura governance*. 2) i gruppi finanziari coinvolti hanno già creato il fondo che dirigerà l'acquisto dell'Ac Milan e garantirà tutti gli investimenti richiesti negli anni da Berlusconi. Ma non solo: *infatti hanno garantito allo stesso Silvio una liquidità di circa 1,5 miliardi di euro, ossia tre volte il valore di mercato del Diavolo*. *Il fondo cinese*, (Gancikoff nelle ultime settimane è stato a Pechino per raccogliere tutte le necessarie garanzie economiche), *è stato quindi costituito ed è molto potente economicamente*.
> La valutazione del Milan è di 740M ma ultimamente si sta discutendo "animatamente" sui debiti complessivi che ammonterebbero a 240M...
> 3) La costituzione del fondo non è l'ultimo passaggio, infatti i cinesi studiano il modello Manchester UTD: *sarà infatti una società veicolo terza di proprietà del fondo ad acquistare il Milan, per poi in un secondo momento quotare quella società nel mercato borsistico prescelto*. *Fininvest *(e dunque Berlusconi) ha posto però delle clausole ben precise a tutta l'operazione, e vuole che queste siano rispettate entro i termini stabiliti. Quindi *concederà al massimo qualche giorno in più a Galatioto e Gancikoff per definire meglio il loro piano, poi sarà libero anche di chiamarsi fuori. *
> ...



*Del cuore di Silvio ne parliamo qui: http://www.milanworld.net/berluscon...e-la-valvola-al-cuore-vt37417.html#post977868*


----------



## kolao95 (8 Giugno 2016)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> e quindi il suo lavoro quale? far le chiacchere? se e così non vado da
> nessuno aspetto il fatidico giorno senza ascoltare le chiacchere da bar
> di uno che in realtà non sa nulla.



Ahahahah, cioè ti lamenti di Campopiano quando tutte le notizie su questa cessione iniziano con "sembra che", "filtra che..", ecc.", se andiamo a vedere lui è l'unico giornalista cristallino che riporta quanto sa, più di quello cosa deve dirvi? Non è lui che sta vendendo il Milan.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (8 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ahahahah, cioè ti lamenti di Campopiano quando tutte le notizie su questa cessione iniziano con "sembra che", "filtra che..", ecc.", se andiamo a vedere lui è l'unico giornalista cristallino che riporta quanto sa, più di quello cosa deve dirvi? Non è lui che sta vendendo il Milan.



Si ma che riporta? cosa sa? di concreto cosa ha detto? visto che dopo
2 mesi nessuno sa niente di niente di questa trattativa mi spieghi tu che
cosa ha detto?
Allora lui è un grande perchè quando fa le chiacchere dice che la trattativa
prosegue, gli altri sono stupidi o lecchini perchè in mezzo a le chiacchere
dicono che la trattativa non si chiude..
In realtà sti' giornalisti che siano pro o contro cessione stanno facendo solo
chiacchere..


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (8 Giugno 2016)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Si ma che riporta? cosa sa? di concreto cosa ha detto? visto che dopo
> 2 mesi nessuno sa niente di niente di questa trattativa mi spieghi tu che
> cosa ha detto?
> Allora lui è un grande perchè quando fa le chiacchere dice che la trattativa
> ...



Mi pare si possa dire che Campopiano, Festa, Pagni-Currò hanno fonti interne alla trattativa (Fininvest, cinesi) e sostanzialmente fanno lo stesso racconto: va avanti ma non è detto che finisca bene. Dipende da SB
Altri hanno fonti interne alla società Milan: C'è la trattativa (dei cui aspetti tecnici non sanno nulla), dipende da SB. Alla fine non venderà.
La sostanza è questa. Non mi sembrano poi narrazioni così diverse. L'unica differenza è che i primi informano di più e non si sbilanciano sulla volontà finale di SB. Gli altri invece ci ricamano sopra


----------



## Brain84 (8 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultimissime by Campopiano: tutto procede, ma *si sono registrati dei rallentamenti a causa del corposo contratto e delle relative clausole in esso presenti. Quindi dal 15 si potrebbe slittare di una settimana.*
> Tre punti sono chiari: 1) *Gancikoff ha presentato la lista di tutti i soggetti interessati* (almeno 7 sui quali vige ancora gran riserbo, la smentita di Kweichow Moutai sembra di facciata) e con esso *il piano industriale da 300M più futura governance*. 2) i gruppi finanziari coinvolti hanno già creato il fondo che dirigerà l'acquisto dell'Ac Milan e garantirà tutti gli investimenti richiesti negli anni da Berlusconi. Ma non solo: *infatti hanno garantito allo stesso Silvio una liquidità di circa 1,5 miliardi di euro, ossia tre volte il valore di mercato del Diavolo*. *Il fondo cinese*, (Gancikoff nelle ultime settimane è stato a Pechino per raccogliere tutte le necessarie garanzie economiche), *è stato quindi costituito ed è molto potente economicamente*.
> La valutazione del Milan è di 740M ma ultimamente si sta discutendo "animatamente" sui debiti complessivi che ammonterebbero a 240M...
> 3) La costituzione del fondo non è l'ultimo passaggio, infatti i cinesi studiano il modello Manchester UTD: *sarà infatti una società veicolo terza di proprietà del fondo ad acquistare il Milan, per poi in un secondo momento quotare quella società nel mercato borsistico prescelto*. *Fininvest *(e dunque Berlusconi) ha posto però delle clausole ben precise a tutta l'operazione, e vuole che queste siano rispettate entro i termini stabiliti. Quindi *concederà al massimo qualche giorno in più a Galatioto e Gancikoff per definire meglio il loro piano, poi sarà libero anche di chiamarsi fuori. *
> ...



Il fatto che il fondo sia stato costituito è l'ufficializzazione che la trattativa è ormai verso la fine e tutto procede benissimo. Avanti così!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Giugno 2016)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Il fatto che il fondo sia stato costituito è l'ufficializzazione che la trattativa è ormai verso la fine e tutto procede benissimo. Avanti così!


Eh no, ma è calato il gelo tra i cinesi e Berlusconi. È calato il gelo, però vanno a costituire il fondo d'investimento. Evidentemente lo stanno costituendo un po' scocciati, ce li vedo Li, Jiayin & Co. che sbuffano mentre appongono le firme.


----------



## Gekyn (8 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Eh no, ma è calato il gelo tra i cinesi e Berlusconi. È calato il gelo, però vanno a costituire il fondo d'investimento. Evidentemente lo stanno costituendo un po' scocciati, ce li vedo Li, Jiayin & Co. che sbuffano mentre appongono le firme.



Speriamo che cali il gelo su qualcuno che penso io!!


----------



## Sotiris (8 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultimissime by Campopiano: tutto procede, ma *si sono registrati dei rallentamenti a causa del corposo contratto e delle relative clausole in esso presenti. Quindi dal 15 si potrebbe slittare di una settimana.*
> Tre punti sono chiari: 1) *Gancikoff ha presentato la lista di tutti i soggetti interessati* (almeno 7 sui quali vige ancora gran riserbo, la smentita di Kweichow Moutai sembra di facciata) e con esso *il piano industriale da 300M più futura governance*. 2) i gruppi finanziari coinvolti hanno già creato il fondo che dirigerà l'acquisto dell'Ac Milan e garantirà tutti gli investimenti richiesti negli anni da Berlusconi. Ma non solo: *infatti hanno garantito allo stesso Silvio una liquidità di circa 1,5 miliardi di euro, ossia tre volte il valore di mercato del Diavolo*. *Il fondo cinese*, (Gancikoff nelle ultime settimane è stato a Pechino per raccogliere tutte le necessarie garanzie economiche), *è stato quindi costituito ed è molto potente economicamente*.
> La valutazione del Milan è di 740M ma ultimamente si sta discutendo "animatamente" sui debiti complessivi che ammonterebbero a 240M...
> 3) La costituzione del fondo non è l'ultimo passaggio, infatti i cinesi studiano il modello Manchester UTD: *sarà infatti una società veicolo terza di proprietà del fondo ad acquistare il Milan, per poi in un secondo momento quotare quella società nel mercato borsistico prescelto*. *Fininvest *(e dunque Berlusconi) ha posto però delle clausole ben precise a tutta l'operazione, e vuole che queste siano rispettate entro i termini stabiliti. Quindi *concederà al massimo qualche giorno in più a Galatioto e Gancikoff per definire meglio il loro piano, poi sarà libero anche di chiamarsi fuori. *
> ...



Molto bene.

Tutto il resto viene per bocca di gente, ricordiamolo, per cui Berlusconi avrebbe fatto il summit del "no" al pranzo di lunedì, cioè a neanche 12 ore dal forte scomparso cardiaco della domenica sera, in primis l'immaginifico Peppe Di Stefano.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Giugno 2016)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Il fatto che il fondo sia stato costituito è l'ufficializzazione che la trattativa è ormai verso la fine e tutto procede benissimo. Avanti così!





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Eh no, ma è calato il gelo tra i cinesi e Berlusconi. È calato il gelo, però vanno a costituire il fondo d'investimento. Evidentemente lo stanno costituendo un po' scocciati, ce li vedo Li, Jiayin & Co. che sbuffano mentre appongono le firme.



C'è da dire che questo "fondo" non abbiamo prove esista o sia stato già "creato".


----------



## mabadi (8 Giugno 2016)

Comunque allo stato tutte le notizie dei pessimisti sono state smentite:
1 Ibra al Manchester annuncio il 7 .... smentita;
2 Emery e Monchi al Psg manca solo l'annuncio..... be manca oramai dal 6/6
3 i Cinesi sono gelati..... ma sembrerebbero caldi.

Io sono fra gli ottimisti penso che il Milan lo abbiano già in pratica venduto fin dal 22/04


----------



## MaschioAlfa (8 Giugno 2016)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Comunque allo stato tutte le notizie dei pessimisti sono state smentite:
> 1 Ibra al Manchester annuncio il 7 .... smentita;
> 2 Emery e Monchi al Psg manca solo l'annuncio..... be manca oramai dal 6/6
> 3 i Cinesi sono gelati..... ma sembrerebbero caldi.
> ...



Flebile speranza che ci tiene ancora in vita.

Comunque abbiamo un apparato di giornalisti che fa paura. Articoli scritti solo a sensazione.
Campopiano a parte.


----------



## fra29 (8 Giugno 2016)

Aspettiamo i prossimi articoli di Festa e Curro (che parlava di delegazione cinese in partenza per il 13) per capirci qualcosa in più..

Io ho i seguenti dubbi:
1. La cordata sembrava ben delineata e con un potenziale enorme, ora i nomi forti (Li, Huawei) sembrano non far parte del gruppo mentre Evergrande sembra avere un ruolo marginale. Il primo a parlarne è stato Festa con il suo ultimo articolo. Anche Campopiano inizia a mettere dei punti interrogativi. In ogni caso, se sono così "grandi" perché unirsi in 7? Non dico di presentarsi da soli (vedi Evergrande o Baidu) ma magari fare un gruppo di 2-3. Sta roba mi sembra fuori dal normale. Per loro un miliardo sono un investimento "minimo" e non capisco perché creare un mostro a 7 teste.

2. Se B. Ha ancora dubbi come fanno a far andare avanti le trattative e i contratti? Nel senso, va bene romanzarci sopra ma credo che cinesi e Fininvest prima di muoversi ufficialmente dovevano avere l'ok di B (almeno che non siamo davvero davanti a un Bee 2.0). Campopiano su questa cosa non è chiaro. Dice #tuttoprocede ma poi l'ultimissima parola spetta sempre a B, come se il 15 (0 22) B deve battere un rigore che può concretizzarsi in goal o andare fuori. Davvero non capisco..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (8 Giugno 2016)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Comunque allo stato tutte le notizie dei pessimisti sono state smentite:
> 1 Ibra al Manchester annuncio il 7 .... smentita;
> 2 Emery e Monchi al Psg manca solo l'annuncio..... be manca oramai dal 6/6
> 3* i Cinesi sono gelati..... ma sembrerebbero caldi*.
> ...



In effetti nei ristoranti cinesi una delle specialità è il gelato fritto


----------



## fra29 (8 Giugno 2016)

Stasera Belinazzo a Sky. Prepariamo buste di Maalox..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (8 Giugno 2016)

Comunque cambia lo stile e la professionalità di scrittura tra Campopiano, Festa e tutti gli altri giornalisti, ma non vedo differenze nel sunto,

la trattativa procede (nessuno ha scritto che è fallita) ma non ci sono certezze sulla decisione finale di Berlusconi,
e in una fase così avanzata la cosa è veramente strana, tanto che in una situazione normale verrebbe da propendere più per il no,
per quello che riguarda la costituzione del fondo è una bella notizia, ma non mi sorprenderebbe se i cinesi avessero anche un piano B e se dovesse saltare la trattativa si fiondassero su altre società italiane, Roma, Lazio le prime indiziate.


----------



## Crox93 (8 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Comunque cambia lo stile e la professionalità di scrittura tra Campopiano, Festa e tutti gli altri giornalisti, ma non vedo differenze nel sunto,
> 
> la trattativa procede (nessuno ha scritto che è fallita) ma non ci sono certezze sulla decisione finale di Berlusconi,
> e in una fase così avanzata la cosa è veramente strana, tanto che in una situazione normale verrebbe da propendere più per il no,
> per quello che riguarda la costituzione del fondo è una bella notizia, ma non mi sorprenderebbe se i cinesi avessero anche un piano B *e se dovesse saltare la trattativa si fiondassero su altre società italiane, Roma, Lazio le prime indiziate.*



Stessa cosa a cui ho pensato pure io, il fondo non dev'essere usato per forza per noi.


----------



## Freddiedevil (8 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Comunque cambia lo stile e la professionalità di scrittura tra Campopiano, Festa e tutti gli altri giornalisti, ma non vedo differenze nel sunto,
> 
> la trattativa procede (nessuno ha scritto che è fallita) ma non ci sono certezze sulla decisione finale di Berlusconi,
> e in una fase così avanzata la cosa è veramente strana, tanto che in una situazione normale verrebbe da propendere più per il no,
> per quello che riguarda la costituzione del fondo è una bella notizia, ma non mi sorprenderebbe se i cinesi avessero anche un piano B e se dovesse saltare la trattativa si fiondassero su altre società italiane, Roma, Lazio le prime indiziate.



Mi sembra un'ipotesi surreale, non credo che ci sia un'altra squadra in italia che sia in vendita oltre al milan. Inoltre se è stato scelto il milan è proprio perchè sarebbe un investimento redditizio, che dà la possibilità di espansione del brand milan in asia dove ci sono tantissimi tifosi. Credo che quel fondo sarà utilizzato solo per noi


----------



## martinmilan (8 Giugno 2016)

*Domandone:*
Premesso che ho sentito in varie trasmissioni da alcuni avvocati che il contratto di esclusiva dura 30 giorni e quindi dovrebbe scadere il 10 giugno e non il 15 e questo me lo dovete spiegare, mi chiedo ma i cinesi non hanno tutta la volontà di chiudere in questi termini? Perchè una volta che scade l'esclusiva Berlusca può pure trovare la scusa che sta trattando con altri e mandare tutto a monte...
Quello che non capisco è che senso ha firmare un esclusiva a trattare solo con loro se poi non riesci a concludere l'affare e Fininvest può guardare altrove...tanto valeva non firmarla o no?Per questo penso che o si chiude entro la fine dell'esclusiva( 10giugno) oppure il Milan torni sul mercato al miglior offerente..


----------



## Gatecrasher (8 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## Crox93 (8 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> *Domandone:*
> Premesso che ho sentito in varie trasmissioni da alcuni avvocati che il contratto di esclusiva dura 30 giorni e quindi dovrebbe scadere il 10 giugno e non il 15 e questo me lo dovete spiegare, mi chiedo ma i cinesi non hanno tutta la volontà di chiudere in questi termini? Perchè una volta che scade l'esclusiva Berlusca può pure trovare la scusa che sta trattando con altri e mandare tutto a monte...
> Quello che non capisco è che senso ha firmare un esclusiva a trattare solo con loro se poi non riesci a concludere l'affare e Fininvest può guardare altrove...tanto valeva non firmarla o no?Per questo penso che o si chiude entro la fine dell'esclusiva( 10giugno) oppure il Milan torni sul mercato al miglior offerente..



Rispondo con un altra domanda: L'esclusiva è prorogabile?


----------



## martinmilan (8 Giugno 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Rispondo con un altra domanda: L'esclusiva è prorogabile?



Io ho proprio sentito 2 avvocati in 2 differenti trasmissioni dire che l'esclusiva dura per legge 30 gg...sono mal informati loro o noi? perchè se fosse vero allora scadrebbe il 10 giugno non il 15.


----------



## kolao95 (8 Giugno 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Rispondo con un altra domanda: L'esclusiva è prorogabile?



Comunque che caos, ci fosse una volta chiarezza quando si parla di Milan.


----------



## 666psycho (8 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Comunque che caos, ci fosse una volta chiarezza quando si parla di Milan.



figurati.


----------



## massvi (8 Giugno 2016)

Non capisco perchè dovrebbe esserci una cordata quando la maggior parte dei presunti presenti avrebbero un patrimonio di miliardi. 
Quanto hanno intenzione di spendere? 500 milioni a mercato?


----------



## robs91 (8 Giugno 2016)

Sempre più convinto che sia l'ennesima farsa berlusconiana.Ormai non ci credo più.


----------



## Therealsalva (8 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Io ho proprio sentito 2 avvocati in 2 differenti trasmissioni dire che l'esclusiva dura per legge 30 gg...sono mal informati loro o noi? perchè se fosse vero allora scadrebbe il 10 giugno non il 15.



Sono sicuro al 99% che sia una boiata... L'Articolo 1322 del codice civile sancisce l'autonomia delle parti nella conclusione dei contratti. L'esclusiva è un contratto che le due parti stipulano e sono liberissime di configurarlo nella maniera che ritengano più opportuna.


----------



## kolao95 (9 Giugno 2016)

Comunque non filtra nulla di nulla, sto guardando sia SportItalia che Sky Calciomercato e non c'è la minima notizia né sul mercato né sulla cessione, nulla di nulla.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (9 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Comunque non filtra nulla di nulla, sto guardando sia SportItalia che Sky Calciomercato e non c'è la minima notizia né sul mercato né sulla cessione, nulla di nulla.



ma infatti questa è la prova che NESSUNO sa nulla di nulla di nulla....so che è dura e siamo stremati ma ormai bisogna solo aspettare e pregare...senza ascoltare nulla...


----------



## wfiesso (9 Giugno 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ma infatti questa è la prova che NESSUNO sa nulla di nulla di nulla....so che *è dura e siamo stremati ma ormai bisogna solo aspettare* e pregare...senza ascoltare nulla...



parole sante, stiamo perdendo anni di vita a causa di quei 2 maledetti


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Galatioto gode di stima, ha affari simili alle spalle, Bee invece non era ben visto neanche in thailandia, dove si diceva (che sia vero o meno non ne ho idea) che aveva diversi debiti o qualche accusa di truffa alle spalle... la differenza tra i due non solo c'è ma è abissale.
> poi se a B gira male e decide di non vendere è un altro discorso, ma mettere in dubbio Galatioto e paragonarlo a Bee non sta ne in cielo ne in terra, 2 figure di reputazione e professionalità totalmente diverse



Infatti ho detto Gancikoff. Vai a vedere quanti progetti ha fallito


----------



## admin (9 Giugno 2016)

A Sky Calciomercato c'era Bellinazzo. Non lo hanno mai chiamato in causa ahahahhaha

Potevano metterci un manichino...


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> A Sky Calciomercato c'era Bellinazzo. Non lo hanno mai chiamato in causa ahahahhaha
> 
> Potevano metterci un manichino...


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Giugno 2016)

Vedere come lavora la Juve e quanto ci stiamo noi per chiudere una stramaledettissima cessione mi fa cadere in depressione


----------



## de sica (9 Giugno 2016)

Vincit qui patitur.. chi vuole capire, capisca


----------



## Miracle1980 (9 Giugno 2016)

Purtroppo ho l'impressione che finirà così. Senza nessuna notizia vera e propria. Sta già scemando tutto e se ne parla sempre di meno. Il 15 non accadrà nulla. L'attenzione (e le notizie) sarà spostata sulla salute di SB e Campopiano ridurrà i suoi cinguettii al minimo per poi uscirsene pulito dicendo che nessuno può prevedere le scelte del presidente. 
Appena ufficializzeranno l'estensione del contratto di Brocchi inizierà la nostra "stagione".


----------



## Casnop (9 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultimissime by Campopiano: tutto procede, ma *si sono registrati dei rallentamenti a causa del corposo contratto e delle relative clausole in esso presenti. Quindi dal 15 si potrebbe slittare di una settimana.*
> Tre punti sono chiari: 1) *Gancikoff ha presentato la lista di tutti i soggetti interessati* (almeno 7 sui quali vige ancora gran riserbo, la smentita di Kweichow Moutai sembra di facciata) e con esso *il piano industriale da 300M più futura governance*. 2) i gruppi finanziari coinvolti hanno già creato il fondo che dirigerà l'acquisto dell'Ac Milan e garantirà tutti gli investimenti richiesti negli anni da Berlusconi. Ma non solo: *infatti hanno garantito allo stesso Silvio una liquidità di circa 1,5 miliardi di euro, ossia tre volte il valore di mercato del Diavolo*. *Il fondo cinese*, (Gancikoff nelle ultime settimane è stato a Pechino per raccogliere tutte le necessarie garanzie economiche), *è stato quindi costituito ed è molto potente economicamente*.
> La valutazione del Milan è di 740M ma ultimamente si sta discutendo "animatamente" sui debiti complessivi che ammonterebbero a 240M...
> 3) La costituzione del fondo non è l'ultimo passaggio, infatti i cinesi studiano il modello Manchester UTD: *sarà infatti una società veicolo terza di proprietà del fondo ad acquistare il Milan, per poi in un secondo momento quotare quella società nel mercato borsistico prescelto*. *Fininvest *(e dunque Berlusconi) ha posto però delle clausole ben precise a tutta l'operazione, e vuole che queste siano rispettate entro i termini stabiliti. Quindi *concederà al massimo qualche giorno in più a Galatioto e Gancikoff per definire meglio il loro piano, poi sarà libero anche di chiamarsi fuori. *
> ...


Pian pianino la costruzione sta venendo su, e con tratti sempre più marcati. Pareva strano che i cinesi, maestri nelle operazioni speculative per la raccolta di fondi per autofinanziare le proprie attività societarie (vendo un pezzo di capitale, non di controllo, in Borsa, gioco sulla leva finanziaria derivante dal collocamento, e rastrello denaro che riciclo nella società stessa: vedi caso Guangzhou-Evergrande-Taobao di un anno e mezzo fa, raccontato da Ozanian su Forbes), non costituissero analogo passaggio in questo complesso meccanismo societario concepito per acquistare il Milan. Ed invece c'è: una società veicolo, vedremo se cinese o, più probabilmente, americana o italiana, acquisirà il controllo del Milan, finanziandosi con la partecipazione totalitaria di questo hedge fund costituito ad hoc dal consorzio di Galatioto, successivamente collocandosi in Borsa con una diluizione apparentemente minoritaria del capitale per attivare una leva finanziaria virtuosa che consenta di recuperare subito liquidità per la programmazione futura (direi, per i prossimi due-tre esercizi) in relazione a mercato, sfruttamento del marchio, stadio. Tutto bello, direi, ma adesso si comprende bene la cautela di Fininvest che sta richiedendo garanzie precise, sulla permanenza del fondo nella società veicolo per un dato numero di anni, sulla efficienza del piano industriale imponente annunciato dai cinesi, sulle caratteristiche statutarie del nuovo soggetto, sulla compatibilità con la normativa italiana in materia di acquisto di azioni proprie. E sulla nascita del nuovo soggetto, soprattutto. L'esclusiva annunciata nell'accordo del 10 maggio sta per scadere, ma non credo proprio che le parti non si concederanno una utile proroga per l'approfondimento degli aspetti tecnici, non meramente formali, correlati all'operazione. Da quello che emerge è in ogni caso scongiurata la favoletta che tutto dipenda dalle esitazioni romantiche di Silvio: qui sono in ballo questioni economiche e giuridiche di un carta delicatezza, mosse anche, e soprattutto, da Fininvest in quanto tale, ferma restando la volontà di vendere. Si sta vendendo ai cinesi perché sono loro, con la loro solidità patrimoniale e la loro capacità finanziaria, non perché domani possano essere scalzati da qualche ignoto speculatore in Borsa nella società veicolo, senza prospettive né programmi. Lo stesso principio, a ben vedere, che indusse lo scorso anno Fininvest a dire no al LBO concepito da tale Mr. Bee. Con cautela, dunque, ma avanti.


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Pian pianino la costruzione sta venendo su, e con tratti sempre più marcati. Pareva strano che i cinesi, maestri nelle operazioni speculative per la raccolta di fondi per autofinanziare le proprie attività societarie (vendo un pezzo di capitale, non di controllo, in Borsa, gioco sulla leva finanziaria derivante dal collocamento, e rastrello denaro che riciclo nella società stessa: vedi caso Guangzhou-Evergrande-Taobao di un anno e mezzo fa, raccontato da Ozanian su Forbes), non costituissero analogo passaggio in questo complesso meccanismo societario concepito per acquistare il Milan. Ed invece c'è: una società veicolo, vedremo se cinese o, più probabilmente, americana o italiana, acquisirà il controllo del Milan, finanziandosi con la partecipazione totalitaria di questo hedge fund costituito ad hoc dal consorzio di Galatioto, successivamente collocandosi in Borsa con una diluizione apparentemente minoritaria del capitale per attivare una leva finanziaria virtuosa che consenta di recuperare subito liquidità per la programmazione futura (direi, per i prossimi due-tre esercizi) in relazione a mercato, sfruttamento del marchio, stadio. Tutto bello, direi, ma adesso si comprende bene la cautela di Fininvest che sta richiedendo garanzie precise, sulla permanenza del fondo nella società veicolo per un dato numero di anni, sulla efficienza del piano industriale imponente annunciato dai cinesi, sulle caratteristiche statutarie del nuovo soggetto, sulla compatibilità con la normativa italiana in materia di acquisto di azioni proprie. E sulla nascita del nuovo soggetto, soprattutto. L'esclusiva annunciata nell'accordo del 10 maggio sta per scadere, ma non credo proprio che le parti non si concederanno una utile proroga per l'approfondimento degli aspetti tecnici, non meramente formali, correlati all'operazione. Da quello che emerge è in ogni caso scongiurata la favoletta che tutto dipenda dalle esitazioni romantiche di Silvio: qui sono in ballo questioni economiche e giuridiche di un carta delicatezza, mosse anche, e soprattutto, da Fininvest in quanto tale, ferma restando la volontà di vendere. Si sta vendendo ai cinesi perché sono loro, con la loro solidità patrimoniale e la loro capacità finanziaria, non perché domani possano essere scalzati da qualche ignoto speculatore in Borsa nella società veicolo, senza prospettive né programmi. Lo stesso principio, a ben vedere, che indusse lo scorso anno Fininvest a dire no al LBO concepito da tale Mr. Bee. Con cautela, dunque, ma avanti.



Scusa non prendertela, ma non ho capito. In robe di alta finanza non ci capisco niente. In parole povere cosa significa?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Giugno 2016)

Vincit qui patitur.... Avanti piano....

E un altra stagione ce la giochiamo.
Fare in fretta. Prego.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Giugno 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Scusa non prendertela, ma non ho capito. In robe di alta finanza non ci capisco niente. In parole povere cosa significa?



Che Berlusconi pretende garanzie che questo consorzio di cinesi che ci acquisterebbe rimanga proprietario della nuova società che si creerà ad hoc, almeno fintanto che la stessa FIninvest conserverà una parte del pacchetto azionario, parrebbe il 30%.

Contemporaneamente Berlusconi pretende notevoli investimenti nei primi anni, sia sul mercato, sia sullo stadio, in maniera tale che per l'appunto il suo 30% restante acquisisca ulteriore valore.

Naturalmente una volta svincolatosi totalmente dalla partecipazione nel Milan, per quanto lo riguarda, i cinesi potranno anche tranquillamente rivendere il tutto in borsa al primo M Bee di passaggio.

Noi dobbiamo solo pregare che questo consorzio abbia vere ambizioni sportive e che non consideri tutta l'acquisizione solo una mera operazione speculativa (come sarebbe stato nel caso di M Bee)


----------



## Casnop (9 Giugno 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Scusa non prendertela, ma non ho capito. In robe di alta finanza non ci capisco niente. In parole povere cosa significa?


Il fondo cinese acquista il 100 per cento del capitale della società veicolo, che acquista il 70 per cento del Milan. La società veicolo, non il fondo, viene collocata in Borsa, e il fondo decide di cedere una quota minoritaria del capitale sul libero mercato, per liberare risorse da investire. Ma chi garantisce che domani la società veicolo, quotata in Borsa, non possa essere scalata da chiunque, ed il suo controllo passare ad altri? Magari tramite quella gigantesca operazione di indebitamento concepita lo scorso anno da Mr. Bee per prendersi il 100 per cento del Milan? Un accordo tra le parti su norme contrattuali antiscalata, magari con una controopzione di acquisto in favore di Fininvest. Si tratta, si starebbe trattando su questo.


----------



## Casnop (9 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Che Berlusconi pretende garanzie che questo consorzio di cinesi che ci acquisterebbe rimanga proprietario della nuova società che si creerà ad hoc, almeno fintanto che la stessa FIninvest conserverà una parte del pacchetto azionario, parrebbe il 30%.
> 
> Contemporaneamente Berlusconi pretende notevoli investimenti nei primi anni, sia sul mercato, sia sullo stadio, in maniera tale che per l'appunto il suo 30% restante acquisisca ulteriore valore.
> 
> ...


Perfetto, amico mio. E lo diciamo subito: siamo dalla parte di Berlusconi e Fininvest su questo punto. Lo scorso anno fummo da principio nettamente contrari alla operazione di Mr. Bee per gli stessi motivi, e proprio nei giorni in cui il thailandese veniva celebrato come cavaliere senza macchia e senza paura portato da un bianco cavallo, anche dentro questo forum. I fatti del poi ci diedero ragione. Quest'anno i presupposti sono ben diversi, il rischio è capitale e non finanziario, lo vediamo chiaramente, ma le esigenze di protezione del bene Milan sono rimaste le stesse. E i tifosi farebbero bene a pretendere chiarezza su questo passaggio. Ne va della vita stessa del club.


----------



## malos (9 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Il fondo cinese acquista il 100 per cento del capitale della società veicolo, che acquista il 70 per cento del Milan. La società veicolo, non il fondo, viene collocata in Borsa, e il fondo decide di cedere una quota minoritaria del capitale sul libero mercato, per liberare risorse da investire. Ma chi garantisce che domani la società veicolo, quotata in Borsa, non possa essere scalata da chiunque, ed il suo controllo passare ad altri? Magari tramite quella gigantesca operazione di indebitamento concepita lo scorso anno da Mr. Bee per prendersi il 100 per cento del Milan? L'accordo tra le parti su norme contrattuali antiscalata. Si tratta, si starebbe trattando su questo.



Anch'io sono ignorante in materia, riassumendo la definizione di tutto prende tempo perchè fininvest vuole garanzie che un domani un pincopalla qualsiasi non faccia una scalata meramente speculativa? Ed è possibile evitarlo? Come noterai sono digiuno di aspetti finanziari.


----------



## malos (9 Giugno 2016)

Doppio post


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Che Berlusconi pretende garanzie che questo consorzio di cinesi che ci acquisterebbe rimanga proprietario della nuova società che si creerà ad hoc, almeno fintanto che la stessa FIninvest conserverà una parte del pacchetto azionario, parrebbe il 30%.
> 
> Contemporaneamente Berlusconi pretende notevoli investimenti nei primi anni, sia sul mercato, sia sullo stadio, in maniera tale che per l'appunto il suo 30% restante acquisisca ulteriore valore.
> 
> ...





Casnop ha scritto:


> Il fondo cinese acquista il 100 per cento del capitale della società veicolo, che acquista il 70 per cento del Milan. La società veicolo, non il fondo, viene collocata in Borsa, e il fondo decide di cedere una quota minoritaria del capitale sul libero mercato, per liberare risorse da investire. Ma chi garantisce che domani la società veicolo, quotata in Borsa, non possa essere scalata da chiunque, ed il suo controllo passare ad altri? Magari tramite quella gigantesca operazione di indebitamento concepita lo scorso anno da Mr. Bee per prendersi il 100 per cento del Milan? Un accordo tra le parti su norme contrattuali antiscalata, magari con una controopzione di acquisto in favore di Fininvest. Si tratta, si starebbe trattando su questo.





Casnop ha scritto:


> Perfetto, amico mio. E lo diciamo subito: siamo dalla parte di Berlusconi e Fininvest su questo punto. Lo scorso anno fummo da principio nettamente contrari alla operazione di Mr. Bee per gli stessi motivi, e proprio nei giorni in cui il thailandese veniva celebrato come cavaliere senza macchia e senza paura portato da un bianco cavallo, anche dentro questo forum. I fatti del poi ci diedero ragione. Quest'anno i presupposti sono ben diversi, il rischio è capitale e non finanziario, lo vediamo chiaramente, ma le esigenze di protezione del bene Milan sono rimaste le stesse. E i tifosi farebbero bene a pretendere chiarezza su questo passaggio. Ne va della vita stessa del club.



Grazie mille. Si effettivamente siamo così accecati dalla rabbia contro Berlusconi che avevamo messo finora in secondo piano le vere intenzioni di chi ci comprava. Boh vediamo


----------



## Milanista 87 (9 Giugno 2016)

Campopiano usa termini tecnici ma non c'è una sola prova che dimostri queste cose , oltretutto qua parliamo di una quotazione in Borsa . Ci vogliono garanzie e certezze , oltre alla solidità . Non si può fare in pochi giorni una cosa del genere , a ogni livello di società esistente e di qualunque piano della scala sociale parliamo
Guardate che il Fondo significa che le cose vanno per le lunghe , non è una cosina da niente .
Qua si sfora Luglio 
Oltretutto fino a ieri NESSUNO aveva mai parlato di Fondi per l'acquisto del Milan , è una cosa venuta fuori nelle ultime ore 
Oltre al fatto che non è , come ho già detto una passeggiata di salute 
Dove quotarlo per esempio ? 
Gancikoff si è fatto avanti di persona lui , i cinesi sono rimasti defilati . 
Questa è una similitudine con Mr Bee , vedasi lo scorso anno . 
E il fatto che sia una cordata forse dovrebbe evitare di pensare che dietro ci siano i grossi nomi venuti fuori 
Chiudo facendo notare una cosa 
Per giorni , ai cori dei gufi (cit.) si rispondeva che la trattativa procedeva spedita 
Ora è venuta fuori la storia del fondo , che fa slittare ulteriormente la cosa
Restano inspiegabili oltre ai disfattisti ( che magari sono tifosi giustamente preoccupati ) questo ins piegabile ottimismo su una cosa di cui non si conta certezza e esistenza . E i giorni passano . 
Dal 15 si va attorno al 22


----------



## Milanista 87 (9 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Che Berlusconi pretende garanzie che questo consorzio di cinesi che ci acquisterebbe rimanga proprietario della nuova società che si creerà ad hoc, almeno fintanto che la stessa FIninvest conserverà una parte del pacchetto azionario, parrebbe il 30%.
> 
> Contemporaneamente Berlusconi pretende notevoli investimenti nei primi anni, sia sul mercato, sia sullo stadio, in maniera tale che per l'appunto il suo 30% restante acquisisca ulteriore valore.
> 
> ...



Applausi . Su questo punto sono con Berlusconi e Fininvest , però peccato che fino a qualche giorno fa si parlava di soci solidi e con gran liquidità . Parole dette da Berlusconi in Televisione e dunque non inventate come sussurri e rumors . Evidentemente si era volati troppo con la fantasia . Jac-Ma e C, ma non solo 
E non è una bella notizia , visto il tenore di quello detto da Campopiano , che di Fondo ha cominciato a parlarne da poco .


----------



## Milanista 87 (9 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Ti ripeto (e spero che il mio tono non passi per brusco), la trasparenza verso chi dovrebbe esserci?Tifosi e giornalisti pettegoli?
> 
> Che io sappia la trasparenza deve esserci verso le parti coinvolte nell'affare non certo verso di noi o verso i giornalisti. Quindi stai tranquillo.
> 
> ...



Nessun problema figurati , ma qua le carte sono ampiamente cambiate rispetto a un paio di settimane fa 
E allora si evitasse da parte di tutti i Media date impossibili da rispettare . Una cosa del genere non si chiude a fine mese . Sempre che sia vera . Io non ho motivo per dubitarne ma per ora sono solo parole scritte .
E' stato detto per giorni e giorni che gli imprenditori erano gente solida e con soldi . Vedasi Jack-Ma e gli altri milionari cinesi citati . E mai si era parlato di Fondi. Non è così 
Un Fondo con relativa quotazione in borsa della società significa Mesi e Mesi di lavoro . 
Verifiche tecniche e di solidità , garanzie assolutamente normali in ogni ambito sociale e lavorativo 
In quanto alla trasparenza è solo per verificare la presenza di questi Cinesi . 
Nonostante i servi di Berlusconi e i pochi che danno l'affare difficile ma fattibile le uniche persone realmente esistenti perchè verificata la loro presenza in questa trattativa sono due : Galatioto e Gancikoff . Il resto sono solo sussurri e indiscrezioni . 
E parliamo di una vicenda che va avanti da mesi , con tempistiche diverse 
Dei compratori non si sa niente . Niente . Il che non significa saperne vita , morte e miracoli 
Ma , per esempio , che Gancikoff si sia fatto avanti , tenendoli nella ombra è una cosa simile a quella fece Mr Bee lo scorso anno . 
E non sono il solo a pensarlo .


----------



## Casnop (9 Giugno 2016)

Milanista 87 ha scritto:


> Applausi . Su questo punto sono con Berlusconi e Fininvest , però peccato che fino a qualche giorno fa si parlava di soci solidi e con gran liquidità . Parole dette da Berlusconi in Televisione e dunque non inventate come sussurri e rumors . Evidentemente si era volati troppo con la fantasia . Jac-Ma e C, ma non solo
> E non è una bella notizia , visto il tenore di quello detto da Campopiano , che di Fondo ha cominciato a parlarne da poco .



Ma i soci sono solidi, e con grandi liquidità, su questo credo che ci siano pochi dubbi. Ma sono investitori, ed i soldi investiti debbono rendere, e possono rendere solo con la successiva dismissione del capitale acquistato e la massima valorizzazione della differenza di prezzo. Fininvest vuole, immaginiamo che voglia (ma pensiamo di non essere lontani dalla verità) che la società veicolo che verrà quotata in Borsa non divenga oggetto di possibili, sebbene non facili, tentativi di scalata. Le società sportive richiedono un nucleo stabile per l'allestimento a medio-lungo termine di investimenti per garantire competitività sul piano sportivo. Fininvest, e qui Berlusconi, chiedono certezze statutarie e contrattuali (i famosi accordi parasociali di cui parlava ieri Festa), e Galatioto, maestro insigne di managing sportivo, sa che deve darle. Probabilmente qualche socio cinese ancora scalcia, ma verrà presto domato.


----------



## wfiesso (9 Giugno 2016)

Milanista 87 ha scritto:


> Nessun problema figurati , ma qua le carte sono ampiamente cambiate rispetto a un paio di settimane fa
> E allora si evitasse da parte di tutti i Media date impossibili da rispettare . Una cosa del genere non si chiude a fine mese . Sempre che sia vera . Io non ho motivo per dubitarne ma per ora sono solo parole scritte .
> E' stato detto per giorni e giorni che gli imprenditori erano gente solida e con soldi . Vedasi Jack-Ma e gli altri milionari cinesi citati . E mai si era parlato di Fondi. Non è così
> Un Fondo con relativa quotazione in borsa della società significa Mesi e Mesi di lavoro .
> ...



Effettivamente.... questo punto non dico che mi puzza, però un poco fa crollare le mie certezze


----------



## naliM77 (9 Giugno 2016)

Di fondi non si parla da ieri ma da una decina di giorni. 10 giorni fa Campopiano scriveva che il fondo doveva essere costituito e che con quello si sarebbe preso il Milan. Ieri Campopiano ha scritto che il fondo è costituito e che va per essere costituita la società veicolo che SOLO dopo l'acquisto del Milan verrà quotato in borsa.

Forse ti sei perso gli ultimi 10 giorni.


----------



## naliM77 (9 Giugno 2016)

Per il resto condivido al 101% quanto scritto da Casnop


----------



## Milanista 87 (9 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Ma i soci sono solidi, e con grandi liquidità, su questo credo che ci siano pochi dubbi. Ma sono investitori, ed i soldi investiti debbono rendere, e possono rendere solo con la successiva dismissione del capitale acquistato e la massima valorizzazione della differenza di prezzo. Fininvest vuole, immaginiamo che voglia (ma pensiamo di non essere lontani dalla verità) che la società veicolo che verrà quotata in Borsa non divenga oggetto di possibili, sebbene non facili, tentativi di scalata. Le società sportive richiedono un nucleo stabile per l'allestimento a medio-lungo termine di investimenti per garantire competitività sul piano sportivo. Fininvest, e qui Berlusconi, chiedono certezze statutarie e contrattuali (i famosi accordi parasociali di cui parlava ieri Festa), e Galatioto, maestro insigne di managing sportivo, sa che deve darle. Probabilmente qualche socio cinese ancora scalcia, ma verrà presto domato.



Attenzione . Non parlavo di gente alla Ferrero (Viperetta) ma di soci che hanno denaro ma non tale da uscirli da ogni tasca per buttarlo in una società calcistica . Parlo chiaro , mi aspetto una gestione alla Pallotta , al massimo . Che non sarebbe negativa . Lasciate stare Roma e l'isteria che la circonda . Il fatto dei zero trofei ecc 
Pallotta ha dato stabilità alla Roma e ha creato comunque una squadra competitiva che è da primi tre posti nelle ultime tre stagioni 
Prima di tornare a vincere noi abbiamo bisogno di raggiungere la CL . A me non dispiacerebbe farmi un anno di EL e giocarmela seriamente ma proprio non viene considerata , dunque bisogna rifare un Milan da primi tre posti . 
E allora cominciamo a ragionare .


----------



## Milanista 87 (9 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Di fondi non si parla da ieri ma da una decina di giorni. 10 giorni fa Campopiano scriveva che il fondo doveva essere costituito e che con quello si sarebbe preso il Milan. Ieri Campopiano ha scritto che il fondo è costituito e che va per essere costituita la società veicolo che SOLO dopo l'acquisto del Milan verrà quotato in borsa.
> 
> Forse ti sei perso gli ultimi 10 giorni.



Intendo la presenza del Fondo . Un conto è dire che si fa , una cosa diversa è dire che è fatto e dunque costituito .
Fino a quando non esiste o si fa una cosa o una azione per me non è una notizia . Da ieri lo è . Benissimo . 
Ma resta il fatto che non è assolutamente capibile perchè si debba dire che si fa entro fine mese o comunque si dia la data attorno al 22 
Qua parliamo di verificare credibilità , solidità e certezze . Ci potrebbero volere mesi . 
Quello che contesto io , non è il perchè del fondo . Ma il perchè di dare date indicative , il perchè Gancikoff abbia di fatto lasciato defilati i cinesi e abbia ricalcato lo schema Mr Bee della scorsa estate ( non ho detto che è la stessa cosa ma che ci sono molte similitudini ) quando si era detto , voce Berlusconi ( che è credibile o no ? ) che gli investitori era gente solida e di rispetto . Benissimo . Ma questa cosa , indirettamente , alimenta le speculazioni .


----------



## Sotiris (9 Giugno 2016)

La migliore garanzia, per me, che la cessione sia cosa già fatta è che il Milan, cioè Galliani, non esiste nelle trattative e nelle interviste. L' anno scorso, di questi tempi, poiché si era certi che almeno la quota di maggioranza, e quindi tutta la dirigenza, sarebbe rimasta a Fininvest, Galliani andava a Madrid a "corteggiare" Ancelotti, pavoneggiandosi oltremodo.

Quest'anno Galliani non esiste ed il Milan è apparentemente fermo su tutto (il che non esclude che la nuova dirigenza si sia già mossa). Questo immobilismo, almeno mediatico, secondo me è la migliore garanzia dell'imminente cambio di proprietà. Si percepisce, o almeno io percepisco così, che a breve né Galliani né Berlusconi avranno un ruolo sostanziale, effettivo e decisorio sulle scelte del Milan.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Giugno 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> La migliore garanzia, per me, che la cessione sia cosa già fatta è che il Milan, cioè Galliani, non esiste nelle trattative e nelle interviste. L' anno scorso, di questi tempi, poiché si era certi che almeno la quota di maggioranza, e quindi tutta la dirigenza, sarebbe rimasta a Fininvest, Galliani andava a Madrid a "corteggiare" Ancelotti, pavoneggiandosi oltremodo.
> 
> Quest'anno Galliani non esiste ed il Milan è apparentemente fermo su tutto (il che non esclude che la nuova dirigenza si sia già mossa). Questo immobilismo, almeno mediatico, secondo me è la migliore garanzia dell'imminente cambio di proprietà. Si percepisce, o almeno io percepisco così, che a breve né Galliani né Berlusconi avranno un ruolo sostanziale, effettivo e decisorio sulle scelte del Milan.


Vero, l'anno scorso Galliani se ne uscì dicendo che avremmo fatto un mercato importante, e se ne andava in giro in aereo facendosi i selfie con Lucas.
Il fatto che non dica nulla e che, oltre al P0 Vangioni e al rinnovo di Montolivo, affari che sono stati conclusi tempo fa, non stia facendo praticamente nulla fa ben sperare.


----------



## Coripra (9 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Pian pianino la costruzione sta venendo su, e con tratti sempre più marcati. Pareva strano che i cinesi, maestri nelle operazioni speculative per la raccolta di fondi per autofinanziare le proprie attività societarie (vendo un pezzo di capitale, non di controllo, in Borsa, gioco sulla leva finanziaria derivante dal collocamento, e rastrello denaro che riciclo nella società stessa: vedi caso Guangzhou-Evergrande-Taobao di un anno e mezzo fa, raccontato da Ozanian su Forbes), non costituissero analogo passaggio in questo complesso meccanismo societario concepito per acquistare il Milan. Ed invece c'è: una società veicolo, vedremo se cinese o, più probabilmente, americana o italiana, acquisirà il controllo del Milan, finanziandosi con la partecipazione totalitaria di questo hedge fund costituito ad hoc dal consorzio di Galatioto, successivamente collocandosi in Borsa con una diluizione apparentemente minoritaria del capitale per attivare una leva finanziaria virtuosa che consenta di recuperare subito liquidità per la programmazione futura (direi, per i prossimi due-tre esercizi) in relazione a mercato, sfruttamento del marchio, stadio. Tutto bello, direi, ma adesso si comprende bene la cautela di Fininvest che sta richiedendo garanzie precise, sulla permanenza del fondo nella società veicolo per un dato numero di anni, sulla efficienza del piano industriale imponente annunciato dai cinesi, sulle caratteristiche statutarie del nuovo soggetto, sulla compatibilità con la normativa italiana in materia di acquisto di azioni proprie. E sulla nascita del nuovo soggetto, soprattutto. L'esclusiva annunciata nell'accordo del 10 maggio sta per scadere, ma non credo proprio che le parti non si concederanno una utile proroga per l'approfondimento degli aspetti tecnici, non meramente formali, correlati all'operazione. Da quello che emerge è in ogni caso scongiurata la favoletta che tutto dipenda dalle esitazioni romantiche di Silvio: qui sono in ballo questioni economiche e giuridiche di un carta delicatezza, mosse anche, e soprattutto, da Fininvest in quanto tale, ferma restando la volontà di vendere. Si sta vendendo ai cinesi perché sono loro, con la loro solidità patrimoniale e la loro capacità finanziaria, non perché domani possano essere scalzati da qualche ignoto speculatore in Borsa nella società veicolo, senza prospettive né programmi. Lo stesso principio, a ben vedere, che indusse lo scorso anno Fininvest a dire no al LBO concepito da tale Mr. Bee. Con cautela, dunque, ma avanti.



Ora è chiaro.
Hai anticipato le risposte ad alcuni quesiti che volevo porti proprio sulla grande (e a questo punto posso dire pienamente giustificata) cautela di Fininvest e sul discorso "garanzie".

Grazie!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Ma i soci sono solidi, e con grandi liquidità, su questo credo che ci siano pochi dubbi. Ma sono investitori, ed i soldi investiti debbono rendere, e possono rendere solo con la successiva dismissione del capitale acquistato e la massima valorizzazione della differenza di prezzo. Fininvest vuole, immaginiamo che voglia (ma pensiamo di non essere lontani dalla verità) che la società veicolo che verrà quotata in Borsa non divenga oggetto di possibili, sebbene non facili, tentativi di scalata. Le società sportive richiedono un nucleo stabile per l'allestimento a medio-lungo termine di investimenti per garantire competitività sul piano sportivo. Fininvest, e qui Berlusconi, chiedono certezze statutarie e contrattuali (i famosi accordi parasociali di cui parlava ieri Festa), e Galatioto, maestro insigne di managing sportivo, sa che deve darle. Probabilmente qualche socio cinese ancora scalcia, ma verrà presto domato.


A Fininvest non frega nulla del futuro sportivo del Milan, quindi la domanda è un'altra: a Fininvest interessa che nessuno scali questa società un giorno, perché? Cosa ci perderebbe Fininvest da una scalata di terzi? Penso sia qui il nocciolo della questione.


----------



## naliM77 (9 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> A Fininvest non frega nulla del futuro sportivo del Milan, quindi la domanda è un'altra: a Fininvest interessa che nessuno scali questa società un giorno, perché? Cosa ci perderebbe Fininvest da una scalata di terzi? Penso sia qui il nocciolo della questione.



Bhe, può darsi che a Berlusconi freghi veramente qualcosa, non credi? Lungi da me difenderlo ma chiedere rassicurazioni al riguardo non credo sia sbagliato, sopratutto se per 2/3 anni Fininvest resterà socia del Milan, quindi eventuali scalate, potrebbero anche "distruggere" il Milan e lasciare Fininvest con il cerino in mano eh...

Probabile pure che Fininvest a garanzia del proprio investimento, chieda quote della società in corso di costituzione eh...

Vi faccio notare che qui si parla di un affare da 1 miliardo e mezzo di euro (viste le ultime cifre) non è cosa che si può chiudere in 5 giorni.

Sopratutto chi dice "eh ma ora esce la storia della società...com'è che non è uscita prima". Vi ricordo che questo è quello che scrivono i giornali OGGI, ma probabilmente sono procedure iniziate già mesi fa e di cui la stampa non sapeva nulla, perchè ragazzi, a noi comuni mortali, di quello che si dicono Fininvest, Gacinkoff, Galatioto e i cinesi, non deve fregare nulla...chiaro?La chiarezza non deve essere nei nostri confronti...mettetevelo in testa.

Io vedo solo che man mano che escono notizie, sono sempre notizie che fanno tendere ad una chiusura vicina dell'affare...


----------



## mabadi (9 Giugno 2016)

Galatioto avrebbe dchiarato " chi la dura la vince...."
Almeno tanto ha postato Campopiano, ma credo che la notizia non sia verificata.
Quindi non capisco perché l'abbia messa su twitter.

Può darsi che siamo vicini alla cessione, magari domani ci becchiamo un comunicato ufficiale che le parti hanno raggiunto l'intesa definita


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Giugno 2016)

una volta si parlare di calcio qui .. adesso siamo diventati tutti esperti di finanza mondiale . 

CHE VERGOGNA


----------



## naliM77 (9 Giugno 2016)

Milanista 87 ha scritto:


> Intendo la presenza del Fondo . Un conto è dire che si fa , una cosa diversa è dire che è fatto e dunque costituito .
> Fino a quando non esiste o si fa una cosa o una azione per me non è una notizia . Da ieri lo è . Benissimo .
> Ma resta il fatto che non è assolutamente capibile perchè si debba dire che si fa entro fine mese o comunque si dia la data attorno al 22
> Qua parliamo di verificare credibilità , solidità e certezze . Ci potrebbero volere mesi .
> Quello che contesto io , non è il perchè del fondo . Ma il perchè di dare date indicative , il perchè Gancikoff abbia di fatto lasciato defilati i cinesi e abbia ricalcato lo schema Mr Bee della scorsa estate ( non ho detto che è la stessa cosa ma che ci sono molte similitudini ) quando si era detto , voce Berlusconi ( che è credibile o no ? ) che gli investitori era gente solida e di rispetto . Benissimo . Ma questa cosa , indirettamente , alimenta le speculazioni .



Queste notizie sono uscite ieri per "bocca" di Campopiano. Probabilmente Campopiano parla perchè ha qualcuno che gli passa le notizie. Probabilmente Campopiano conosce tutta la storia, ma non può scriverla tutta, scrive solo quello che può scrivere senza il rischio di danneggiare la trattativa o bruciare la sua fonte.

Tradotto: se ieri ha scritto di questa società costituenda, forse è perchè manca veramente pochissimo alla sua costituzione e l'iter è stato espletato quasi completamente, non ne ha scritto un mese fa perchè forse ancora non iniziava o si era ancora alla limatura dei dettagli. 

In poche parole, e la faccio ancora più semplice, Campopiano ci imbocca con le uniche cose che può dirci, probabilmente la trattativa va avanti da un anno, il Fondo probabilmente è stato costituito mesi fa, la società è stata costituita già all'atto della firma dell'esclusiva, noi non lo sappiamo e non ce ne deve importare nulla eheheh queste sono cose che riguardano solo gli attori della trattativa.

P.S. L'affare Galatioto, con Bee non c'entra nulla, quindi anche con Gacinkoff. Bee voleva fare un'operazione a debito (lo finanziavano le banche), Gacinkoff e Cinesi, invece, stanno investendo capitale loro e capitale a debito non sembra esserci, sempre che la nuova società non vada a finanziarsi con capitale bancario, ma questo non lo sappiamo ancora...forse lo sa Campopiano, ma per opportunità deve tacere al riguardo.


----------



## beleno (9 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Bhe, può darsi che a Berlusconi freghi veramente qualcosa, non credi? Lungi da me difenderlo ma chiedere rassicurazioni al riguardo non credo sia sbagliato, sopratutto se per 2/3 anni Fininvest resterà socia del Milan, quindi eventuali scalate, potrebbero anche "distruggere" il Milan e lasciare Fininvest con il cerino in mano eh...
> 
> Probabile pure che Fininvest a garanzia del proprio investimento, chieda quote della società in corso di costituzione eh...
> 
> ...



Da scolpire nella pietra IMHO.

É praticamente impossibile per noi farci un'idea sulle dinamiche e sull'ordine cronologico delle varie operazioni. Il fatto che da dieci giorni si parli del fondo non vuol dire che il problema si emerso dieci giorni fa. Se Galatioto a metà aprile disse che la trattativa si poteva chiudere in sei-otto settimane vuol dire che a monte di metà aprile era già stato fatto un grosso lavoro. Inoltre, la chiarezza c'è tra le parti coinvolte (e al limite con gli azionisti del Milan), i tifosi in queste dinamiche - spiace dirlo - contano zero.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> A Fininvest non frega nulla del futuro sportivo del Milan, *quindi la domanda è un'altra: a Fininvest interessa che nessuno scali questa società un giorno, perché?* Cosa ci perderebbe Fininvest da una scalata di terzi? Penso sia qui il nocciolo della questione.



La risposta mi sembra ovvia, FIninvest manterra ancora il controllo del 30% del pacchetto azionario, come sussurra qualcuno potrebbe anche acquisire una parte della nuova società costituenda, ovvio che vuole la certezza che si faranno investimenti atti a valorizzare o perlomeno a non svalutare il suo capitale azionario,
se la nuova società una volta quotata in borsa dovesse finire in mani incerte perderebbe le sue garanzie, l'Asia è piena di M Bee .


----------



## MilanistaSportivo (9 Giugno 2016)

Vi immaginate se la trattativa risalisse a quella famosa foto venuta fuori qualcosa come due anni fa, in cui si disse che Berlusconi stava trattando con i cinesi; ma fu smentito tutto perché si stava apparentemente trattando con Bee?


----------



## naliM77 (9 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> La risposta mi sembra ovvia, FIninvest manterra ancora il controllo del 30% del pacchetto azionario, come sussurra qualcuno potrebbe anche acquisire una parte della nuova società costituenda, ovvio che vuole la certezza che si faranno investimenti atti a valorizzare o perlomeno a non svalutare il suo capitale azionario,
> se la nuova società una volta quotata in borsa dovesse finire in mani incerte perderebbe le sue garanzie, l'Asia è piena di M Bee .



Se quoti un'impresa sul mercato azionario, sia esso asiatico, americano, cinese, europeo ecc ecc è chiaro che lo metti a rischio di Mr Bee...ma guarda che tutte le società quotate in Borsa che non hanno una quota di maggioranza relativa detenuta da una società/persona sono a rischio scalata eh. Chiariamo, se la nuova società non deterrà il 51% delle azioni, potrebbero venire anche dall'Europa o dall'America ad acquistar eil Milan. Chiariamo eh...se il Milan dovesse triplicare di valore, la scalata sarebbe meno probabile eh, perchè triplicando i lvalore, triplicherebbe anche l'esborso necessario all'acquisto e sappiamo tutti che il calcio non è un settore redditizio. Chi è che si indebiterebbe per acquistare una squadra di calcio, o tenterebbe di acquistarla per "rinvendere" un suo "settore" redditizio per rientrare del debito e ritrovarsi con il core business che in realtà produce perdite?

Mi spiego in modi moolto "terra terra": se uno fa un'operazione LBO prende soldi a prestito con la promessa che una volta presa la maggioranza, restituirà quei soldi vendendo una parte della società per ripagare chi gli ha prestao i soldi, e poi possa sfruttare al meglio il core business dell'azienda (si fa LBO se si pensa che un'azienda gestita meglio possa rendere più di quanto rende ora). Ma il core business di una squadra di calcio è il "campo" ed il campo è un settore in costante perdita. L'unico settore che produce utili è il merchandising...in poche parole, scalate speculative sarebbero impossibili perchè non c'è redditività senza merchandising e non c'è merchandising senza core business...le squadre di calcio, in teoria, sono al riparo da questo genere di operazioni, però è anche vero che mettere le mani avanti non è mai sbagliato


----------



## fra29 (9 Giugno 2016)

Sinceramente dopo il post chiarissimo di Casnop capisco che la trattativa sia molto articolata. Contemporaneamente le mie preoccupazioni sono aumentate e l'entusiasmo un po' scemato.
L'idea di aver capitali forti alle spalle era una garanzia, soprattutto nessuno parlava di quotazione e speculazione (cosa che ci faceva storcere il naso con Bee). Possibile che se davvero Fininvest ha messo in vendita non ci sia un singolo emiro / imprenditore / Gruppo interessato a questa acquisizione (vedi Suning).
Ora sembra tutto più nebuloso. Per casnop e gli altri esperti di finanza ed economia avrei alcune domande: 

1. l'acquisizione di uno società da parte di diverse soggetti è possibile in altre maniere rispetto al fondo? Non è corretto che si uniscano in un ente unico (altrimenti B con il suo 30% avrebbe comunque le quote di maggioranza)?

2. Il fatto che si uniscano in un fondo speculativo mi fa pensare che dietro ci siano personaggi non di primo piano (esempio Li, Huawei) come invece sembrava inizialmente. Festa ha descritto una cordata "spuntata", così avrebbe più senso l'unione delle forze. Insomma l'unione fa la forza anche per strabig oppure davvero il fatto che ci siano così tanti investitori fa pensare ad aziende con minor fatturato/potenzialità economiche?


----------



## mabadi (9 Giugno 2016)

avete letto le dichiarazioni di Honda che non è sicuro che il Milan voglia tenerlo?
Io Honda in ottica cinese non lo vedrei considerando la rivalità Cina Giappone.


----------



## Gekyn (9 Giugno 2016)

Qui non siamo su Milanworld, siamo su un forum di Economia e Commercio....
Complimenti ragazzi.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Se quoti un'impresa sul mercato azionario, sia esso asiatico, americano, cinese, europeo ecc ecc è chiaro che lo metti a rischio di Mr Bee...ma guarda che tutte le società quotate in Borsa che non hanno una quota di maggioranza relativa detenuta da una società/persona sono a rischio scalata eh. Chiariamo, se la nuova società non deterrà il 51% delle azioni, potrebbero venire anche dall'Europa o dall'America ad acquistar eil Milan. Chiariamo eh...se il Milan dovesse triplicare di valore, la scalata sarebbe meno probabile eh, perchè triplicando i lvalore, triplicherebbe anche l'esborso necessario all'acquisto e sappiamo tutti che il calcio non è un settore redditizio. Chi è che si indebiterebbe per acquistare una squadra di calcio, o tenterebbe di acquistarla per "rinvendere" un suo "settore" redditizio per rientrare del debito e ritrovarsi con il core business che in realtà produce perdite?
> 
> Mi spiego in modi moolto "terra terra": se uno fa un'operazione LBO prende soldi a prestito con la promessa che una volta presa la maggioranza, restituirà quei soldi vendendo una parte della società per ripagare chi gli ha prestao i soldi, e poi possa sfruttare al meglio il core business dell'azienda (si fa LBO se si pensa che un'azienda gestita meglio possa rendere più di quanto rende ora). Ma il core business di una squadra di calcio è il "campo" ed il campo è un settore in costante perdita. L'unico settore che produce utili è il merchandising...in poche parole, scalate speculative sarebbero impossibili perchè non c'è redditività senza merchandising e non c'è merchandising senza core business...le squadre di calcio, in teoria, sono al riparo da questo genere di operazioni, però è anche vero che mettere le mani avanti non è mai sbagliato



Quoto


----------



## MilanistaSportivo (9 Giugno 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente dopo il post chiarissimo di Casnop capisco che la trattativa sia molto articolata. Contemporaneamente le mie preoccupazioni sono aumentate e l'entusiasmo un po' scemato.
> L'idea di aver capitali forti alle spalle era una garanzia, soprattutto nessuno parlava di quotazione e speculazione (cosa che ci faceva storcere il naso con Bee). Possibile che se davvero Fininvest ha messo in vendita non ci sia un singolo emiro / imprenditore / Gruppo interessato a questa acquisizione (vedi Suning).
> Ora sembra tutto più nebuloso. Per casnop e gli altri esperti di finanza ed economia avrei alcune domande:
> 
> ...


Premetto che sono completamente ignorante in materia, ma credo sia più o meno una cosa del genere.

1. Sì che è possibile l'acquisizione diversa rispetto che da un fondo. Credo che possiamo vedere il fondo come un "ente unico" che raccoglie diversi investitori (p.es. A-B-C-D si riuniscono in ABCD ente unico), tuttavia il Milan sarebbe acquistato da una società esterna controllata dal fondo e non dal fondo stesso; tale società verrebbe poi quotata in borsa e non il fondo.

2. Quale problema sarebbe dopotutto? L'importante che insieme garantiscano capitali sufficienti da investire.


----------



## mabadi (9 Giugno 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Qui non siamo su Milanworld, siamo su un forum di Economia e Commercio....
> Complimenti ragazzi.



Milan&finanzaworld


----------



## Coripra (9 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> una volta si parlare di calcio qui .. adesso siamo diventati tutti esperti di finanza mondiale .
> 
> CHE VERGOGNA



Bè dai, non è così male... si impara qualcosa (sperando che in futuro si torni a parlare di... successi)


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Giugno 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Bè dai, non è così male... si impara qualcosa (sperando che in futuro si torni a parlare di... successi)



no no non era riferito a voi ( anzi mi fa piacere parlarne ) era riferito a come ci ha conciato questa società .


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (9 Giugno 2016)

Non sono convinto che la discussione riguardi evitare scalate future.
Io mi farei altre domande. Come è costituito il fondo?. Ho l'impressione che molti qui pensino: sono sette società, ognuna ci mette dei soldi, il totale fa 1,5 miliardi. Escluderei che sia così. Il capitale conferito al fondo può essere molto meno, quanto basta come garanzia per avere linee di credito per 1,5 miliardi. Si chiama effetto leva.
La questione è: chi sono gli investitori, quanto solidi sono e quanto capitale ci mettono. Possono anche essere solidissimi ma metterci poco capitale.
Il punto di fondo per me è: come si inserisce l'operazione Milan nella strategia calcio del governo cinese? Quanto è strategica a fronte delle altre operazioni che stanno facendo: Inter, Aston Villa, diritti televisivi? Perché tutte queste operazioni sono dettate dal governo. Non sono iniziative di singole società che autonomamente decidono di investire all'estero. È la Cina non gli USA


----------



## danjr (9 Giugno 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Qui non siamo su Milanworld, siamo su un forum di Economia e Commercio....
> Complimenti ragazzi.


Milanword: geopolitica & alta finanza


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Giugno 2016)

Sinceramente la situazione comincia ad essere preoccupante.....maledetti....potevamo essere come la Juve, bastava investire nelle infrastrutture, spendere 70/80 mln per due tre anni consecutivi, senza galliani ovviamente, rimettere in società Maldini, Albertini e via dicendo...e nel giro di 4/5 anni saremmo tornati competitivi ai massimi livelli in serie A e a giocarcela in Europa. Maledetti....


----------



## fra29 (9 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Sinceramente la situazione comincia ad essere preoccupante.....maledetti....potevamo essere come la Juve, bastava investire nelle infrastrutture, spendere 70/80 mln per due tre anni consecutivi, senza galliani ovviamente, rimettere in società Maldini, Albertini e via dicendo...e nel giro di 4/5 anni saremmo tornati competitivi ai massimi livelli in serie A e a giocarcela in Europa. Maledetti....



Concordo.. Ma avere dei dinosauri in dirigenza porta a questi risultati.
Purtroppo calciopoli non ha dato il colpo di grazia alla nostra dirigenza..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Bhe, può darsi che a Berlusconi freghi veramente qualcosa, non credi? Lungi da me difenderlo ma chiedere rassicurazioni al riguardo non credo sia sbagliato, sopratutto se per 2/3 anni Fininvest resterà socia del Milan, quindi eventuali scalate, potrebbero anche "distruggere" il Milan e lasciare Fininvest con il cerino in mano eh...
> 
> Probabile pure che Fininvest a garanzia del proprio investimento, chieda quote della società in corso di costituzione eh...
> 
> ...





tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> La risposta mi sembra ovvia, FIninvest manterra ancora il controllo del 30% del pacchetto azionario, come sussurra qualcuno potrebbe anche acquisire una parte della nuova società costituenda, ovvio che vuole la certezza che si faranno investimenti atti a valorizzare o perlomeno a non svalutare il suo capitale azionario,
> se la nuova società una volta quotata in borsa dovesse finire in mani incerte perderebbe le sue garanzie, l'Asia è piena di M Bee .



Giusto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> no no non era riferito a voi ( anzi mi fa piacere parlarne ) era riferito a come ci ha conciato questa società .


Prima ci hanno fatto diventare esperti di economia, costringendoci ad imparare a leggere i bilanci (la storia degli ammortamenti penso che siano i tifosi milanisti a conoscerla, mediamente, di più, rispetto ai tifosi delle altre società); adesso, invece, ci stanno costringendo ad imparare di finanza. Noi siamo tifosi, dovremmo parlare soltanto di campo, di calcio, di calciatori... maledetti schifosi.


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Ma i soci sono solidi, e con grandi liquidità, su questo credo che ci siano pochi dubbi. Ma sono investitori, ed i soldi investiti debbono rendere, e possono rendere solo con la successiva dismissione del capitale acquistato e la massima valorizzazione della differenza di prezzo. *Fininvest vuole*, immaginiamo che voglia (ma pensiamo di non essere lontani dalla verità) *che la società veicolo che verrà quotata in Borsa non divenga oggetto di possibili, sebbene non facili, tentativi di scalata.* Le società sportive richiedono un nucleo stabile per l'allestimento a medio-lungo termine di investimenti per garantire competitività sul piano sportivo. Fininvest, e qui Berlusconi, chiedono certezze statutarie e contrattuali (i famosi accordi parasociali di cui parlava ieri Festa), e Galatioto, maestro insigne di managing sportivo, sa che deve darle. Probabilmente qualche socio cinese ancora scalcia, ma verrà presto domato.



Speriamo sia così


----------



## TheZio (9 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Prima ci hanno fatto diventare esperti di economia, costringendoci ad imparare a leggere i bilanci (la storia degli ammortamenti penso che siano i tifosi milanisti a conoscerla, mediamente, di più, rispetto ai tifosi delle altre società); adesso, invece, ci stanno costringendo ad imparare di finanza. Noi siamo tifosi, dovremmo parlare soltanto di campo, di calcio, di calciatori... maledetti schifosi.



A.C. Milan: Associazione Culturale Milan
"Il club con i tifosi più acculturati del mondo"


----------



## Kaw (9 Giugno 2016)

*Bellinazzo a Radio 24: Fininvest conosce i nomi di tutti i potenziali investitori della cordata. Ma non ci sarebbero grossi nomi, altrimenti la trattativa era già chiusa. Hanno definito anche le cifre da investire, che sono però più basse di quanto vorrebbe Berlusconi.*


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Giugno 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo a Radio 24: Fininvest conosce i nomi di tutti i potenziali investitori della cordata. Ma non ci sarebbero grossi nomi, altrimenti la trattativa era già chiusa. Hanno definito anche le cifre da investire, che sono però più basse di quanto vorrebbe Berlusconi.*



Cioè Evegrade, che sarebbe un colosso, non è un nome di grido? Mah....


----------



## __king george__ (9 Giugno 2016)

si ma fino a pochi giorni fa il 15 (o 20) doveva essere il giorno che o si firmava il preliminare o saltava tutto...ora salta fuori il fondo da costituire...ci vorrà tempo...c'è da verificare...mah...


----------



## DannySa (9 Giugno 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo a Radio 24: Fininvest conosce i nomi di tutti i potenziali investitori della cordata. Ma non ci sarebbero grossi nomi, altrimenti la trattativa era già chiusa. Hanno definito anche le cifre da investire, che sono però più basse di quanto vorrebbe Berlusconi.*



Sarebbe un epic fail clamoroso di Campopiano.


----------



## PoloNegativo (9 Giugno 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo a Radio 24: Fininvest conosce i nomi di tutti i potenziali investitori della cordata. Ma non ci sarebbero grossi nomi, altrimenti la trattativa era già chiusa. Hanno definito anche le cifre da investire, che sono però più basse di quanto vorrebbe Berlusconi.*


Se x+y=4, allora x=y=2


----------



## martinmilan (9 Giugno 2016)

Le esclusive sono fatte apposta per cercare di chiudere l'accordo entro quei termini,altrimenti che senso avrebbe firmarla?
Inoltre non capisco perchè bisogna prendere per oro colato la data del 15 che ci ha fornito Campopiano dato che in genere durano 30 gg.Nessuna fonte certa sa i tempi di questo accordo.Vedrete che il 15 o 20 slitterà ancora la cosa e Suma e Ordine diranno che la data non è mai stata fornità....e il teatro continuerà..


----------



## Jackdvmilan (9 Giugno 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo a Radio 24: Fininvest conosce i nomi di tutti i potenziali investitori della cordata. Ma non ci sarebbero grossi nomi, altrimenti la trattativa era già chiusa. Hanno definito anche le cifre da investire, che sono però più basse di quanto vorrebbe Berlusconi.*



Berlusconi ha detto che sono affidabili e che addirittura 2 di loro han patrimoni personali sopra i 10 miliardi...se poi ci si mette di mezzo pure lo Stato Cinese..adesso arriva Bellinazzo e sa tutto lui...


[MENTION=2700]Jackdvmilan[/MENTION] no alle parole censurate!


----------



## Aron (9 Giugno 2016)

*Fu Yixiang a TMW Radio: "Dipende tutto dal Milan. La cessione avviene se l'attuale proprietà vuole cedere. Tutto il resto è in secondo piano. Conta l'effettiva volontà di cedere." *


----------



## goleador 70 (9 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Berlusconi ha detto che sono affidabili e che addirittura 2 di loro han patrimoni personali sopra i 10 miliardi...se poi ci si mette di mezzo pure lo Stato Cinese..adesso arriva Bellinazzo e sa tutto lui...
> 
> 
> [MENTION=2700]Jackdvmilan[/MENTION] no alle parole censurate!



Che poi parla sempre a sensazioni e non fa mai un nome

Giornalista spazzatura


----------



## martinmilan (9 Giugno 2016)

Il Suning Group è quotato in borsa eppure un mese prima della chiusura si svelò chiaramente....se non è un indizio questo..


----------



## kolao95 (9 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Le esclusive sono fatte apposta per cercare di chiudere l'accordo entro quei termini,altrimenti che senso avrebbe firmarla?
> Inoltre non capisco perchè bisogna prendere per oro colato la data del 15 che ci ha fornito Campopiano dato che in genere durano 30 gg.Nessuna fonte certa sa i tempi di questo accordo.Vedrete che il 15 o 20 slitterà ancora la cosa e Suma e Ordine diranno che la data non è mai stata fornità....e il teatro continuerà..



Ma non eri tra gli ottimisti?


----------



## martinmilan (9 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma non eri tra gli ottimisti?



da 2 settimane non più...sto fiutando la fregatura e non ci voglio rimanere male.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Giugno 2016)

Io comincio a distaccarmi da questa storia, intravedo puzza di melma in arrivo.


----------



## wfiesso (9 Giugno 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo a Radio 24: Fininvest conosce i nomi di tutti i potenziali investitori della cordata. Ma non ci sarebbero grossi nomi, altrimenti la trattativa era già chiusa. Hanno definito anche le cifre da investire, che sono però più basse di quanto vorrebbe Berlusconi.*



"Non ci sarebbero.... vorrebbe.... "


----------



## __king george__ (9 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Fu Yixiang a TMW Radio: "Dipende tutto dal Milan. La cessione avviene se l'attuale proprietà vuole cedere. Tutto il resto è in secondo piano. Conta l'effettiva volontà di cedere." *



come dire che secondo lui non c'è l'effettiva volontà di vendere...

noi lo trattiamo come un cretinetto questo (e probabilmente lo è) però forse non cosi tanto come si pensa...alla fine disse anche che era piu vicino l'inter che il milan alla cessione ai cinesi secondo lui...e il bello è che lo disse in un periodo che è come se ora qualcuno dicesse "napoli vicino alla cessione agli arabi"....cioè quando nessuno e dico nessuno diceva niente


----------



## Il Genio (9 Giugno 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo a Radio 24: Fininvest conosce i nomi di tutti i potenziali investitori della cordata. Ma non ci sarebbero grossi nomi, altrimenti la trattativa era già chiusa. Hanno definito anche le cifre da investire, che sono però più basse di quanto vorrebbe Berlusconi.*





Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Cioè Evegrade, che sarebbe un colosso, non è un nome di grido? Mah....



D'altronde BELIN-AZZO, nomen omen.

Uno con un nome così non può che sparare BELINATE-AZZATE


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Giugno 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> D'altronde BELIN-AZZO, nomen omen.
> 
> Uno con un nome così non può che sparare BELINATE-AZZATE



Seems legit


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (9 Giugno 2016)

Carlo Festa (7 giugno): "Nessuno dei nomi finora usciti corrisponderebbe al vero (tranne forse Evergrande che avrebbe tuttavia un *ruolo marginale*)"
Va bene l'ottimismo, la serietà di Galatioto, ecc. ma qualche dubbio viene. E i giornalisti che li avanzano cosa ci guadagnano? Le spiegazioni che leggo (rosicano, ecc.) sono un po' infantili


----------



## kolao95 (9 Giugno 2016)

Onestamente che ci fossero Evergrande e Robin Li o meno in questa cordata a me frega meno di zero, l'importante è che ci sia la cessione, poi se sono pesci piccoli o grandi non mi interessa, conta quanto vogliono spendere.


----------



## prebozzio (9 Giugno 2016)

Kastighos ha scritto:


> Se x+y=4, allora x=y=2


Premesso che sono laureato in lettere, non potremmo avere anche:
x=0 y=4
x=1 y=3
x=4 y=0
?


----------



## wfiesso (9 Giugno 2016)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa (7 giugno): "Nessuno dei nomi finora usciti corrisponderebbe al vero (tranne forse Evergrande che avrebbe tuttavia un *ruolo marginale*)"
> Va bene l'ottimismo, la serietà di Galatioto, ecc. ma qualche dubbio viene. E i giornalisti che li avanzano cosa ci guadagnano? Le spiegazioni che leggo (rosicano, ecc.) sono un po' infantili



Hai ragione, ma sarebbe comunque un uograde rispetto al "se non parte nessuno non arriva nessuno" "siamo a posto cosi" "il bilancio il bilancio"


----------



## Konrad (9 Giugno 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Premesso che sono laureato in lettere, non potremmo avere anche:
> x=0 y=4
> x=1 y=3
> x=4 y=0
> ?



Si vede che sei laureato in lettere...
Ti sei dimenticato x=3 y=1


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (9 Giugno 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Premesso che sono laureato in lettere, non potremmo avere anche:
> x=0 y=4
> x=1 y=3
> x=4 y=0
> ?



Se è per quello anche:

x= 1,5 y=2,5
x= 1,6 y=2,4
..................

e infinite altre combinazioni


----------



## markjordan (9 Giugno 2016)

se i cinesi fossero colossi e avessero intenzione di investire pesantemente il Milan sarebbe gia' venduto 
7-8 , ma dai , sono medii , l'unica sarebbe che siano spinti dallo stato (che in futuro puo' cambiare idea e mollarci , sempre politica e' , da S a C , dalla padella alla brace , siamo fritti)


----------



## martinmilan (9 Giugno 2016)

Ve lo dico io chi si cela dietro ai nomi segreti...
udite udite...MISTER BEE!!!!


----------



## prebozzio (9 Giugno 2016)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Si vede che sei laureato in lettere...
> Ti sei dimenticato x=3 y=1



Tutta colpa della fretta di rispondere... errore di distrazione prof!


----------



## prebozzio (9 Giugno 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Se è per quello anche:
> 
> x= 1,5 y=2,5
> x= 1,6 y=2,4
> ...


Volevo restare nel campo dei numeri interi... ma ho dimenticato pure quelli negativi


----------



## fra29 (9 Giugno 2016)

Scusate.. per @re, [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] e gli altri "esperti" del forum vorrei chiedervi se questa possibilità può esser reale.
A. 2015 B e la sua famiglia devono far rientrare tanti soldi asiatici in Italia. 
B. Contattano Bee, pseudo broker vicino a Fininvest. 
C. Espresso lancia la bomba con l'ipotesi di riciclaggio. Bee è un personaggio scarsamente credibile.Tutto stranamente svanisce nel nulla.
D. 2016 B e la sua famiglia ci riprovano. Serve una trattativa meno "sgamosa". Chi meglio di Galatioto con Garcikoff (vicino a Fininvest) per far sembrare tutto più serio. Ovviamente Galatioto ci mette la faccia ma prenderà una lauta parcella oltre ad mettere nel cv questa cessione storica.
E. Parte il teatrino. Vende. Non vende. Nel frattempo da mega società ci troviamo con società "sconosciute" in occidente che si uniscono in un fondo che a sua volte acquisirà una società estera che a sua volta prende il Milan. Rintracciare quei soldi è praticamente impossibile.
F. Il teatrino va avanti ma alla fine si conclude tutto. Galatioto ha fatto il miracolo e B ha riportato parte del suo patrimonio estero in Italia completamente ripulito. 

E plausibile?
Perché più passa il tempo e meno questa trattativa sembra limpida. Se B vuole vendere a 700 mil (prezzo Inter seppur diversamente strutturato) una Suning che fa la scalata la trovi. Invece dei giri che nemmeno nei film. Nemmeno quelli del sole 24h arrivano a capire chi c'è dietro. Unica certezza i Big di cui si parlava sono spariti. Non so perché ma ci vedo del marcio. Non so più se sperare nel si o nel no sinceramente..


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Giugno 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Scusate.. per @re, [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] e gli altri "esperti" del forum vorrei chiedervi se questa possibilità può esser reale.
> A. 2015 B e la sua famiglia devono far rientrare tanti soldi asiatici in Italia.
> B. Contattano Bee, pseudo broker vicino a Fininvest.
> C. Espresso lancia la bomba con l'ipotesi di riciclaggio. Bee è un personaggio scarsamente credibile.Tutto stranamente svanisce nel nulla.
> ...



Piu o meno realistica, aggiungerei però che probabilmente investitori cinesi li hanno trovati, che serviranno da scudo....in queste cose anche loro ci sguazzano.


----------



## zamp2010 (9 Giugno 2016)

Qualcuno sa quando possiamo averse notizie nuovo da campopiano o festa?


----------



## Konrad (9 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Piu o meno realistica, aggiungerei però che probabilmente investitori cinesi li hanno trovati, che serviranno da scudo....in queste cose anche loro ci sguazzano.



E in effetti il denaro da reciclare anche in Cina non mancherebbe eh...

E tornerebbero anche le parole del tipo della camera di commercio cinese...per vendere bisogna voler vendere...


----------



## mabadi (9 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## __king george__ (9 Giugno 2016)

brevissimo ot: ma la data del raduno del milan mica è l'8 luglio? è una voce che gira o è vero? non ho capito


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Giugno 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo a Radio 24: Fininvest conosce i nomi di tutti i potenziali investitori della cordata. Ma non ci sarebbero grossi nomi, altrimenti la trattativa era già chiusa. Hanno definito anche le cifre da investire, che sono però più basse di quanto vorrebbe Berlusconi.*



Hanno detto a Belinazzo che è stato Berlusconi in persona a dire che tra le società della cordata ne sono presenti almeno due che fatturano circa 10 miliardi l'anno? Che degrado.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Giugno 2016)

Konrad ha scritto:


> E in effetti il denaro da reciclare anche in Cina non mancherebbe eh...
> 
> E tornerebbero anche le parole del tipo della camera di commercio cinese...per vendere bisogna voler vendere...



Soprattutto di questi tempi....


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Giugno 2016)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Hanno detto a Belinazzo che è stato Berlusconi in persona a dire che tra le società della cordata ne sono presenti almeno due che fatturano circa 10 miliardi l'anno? Che degrado.



Berlusconi purtroppo ha sempre dimostrato di non dire mai la verità. Ergo non sappiamo come stanno le cose realmente.


----------



## wfiesso (9 Giugno 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Scusate.. per @re, [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] e gli altri "esperti" del forum vorrei chiedervi se questa possibilità può esser reale.
> A. 2015 B e la sua famiglia devono far rientrare tanti soldi asiatici in Italia.
> B. Contattano Bee, pseudo broker vicino a Fininvest.
> C. Espresso lancia la bomba con l'ipotesi di riciclaggio. Bee è un personaggio scarsamente credibile.Tutto stranamente svanisce nel nulla.
> ...





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Piu o meno realistica, aggiungerei però che probabilmente investitori cinesi li hanno trovati, che serviranno da scudo....in queste cose anche loro ci sguazzano.





Konrad ha scritto:


> E in effetti il denaro da reciclare anche in Cina non mancherebbe eh...
> 
> E tornerebbero anche le parole del tipo della camera di commercio cinese...per vendere bisogna voler vendere...



Non mi sento di escludere nulla, con B di mezzo non si può mai star tranquilli, ma pare una trama degna di un film di tarantino


----------



## martinmilan (9 Giugno 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Scusate.. per @re, [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] e gli altri "esperti" del forum vorrei chiedervi se questa possibilità può esser reale.
> A. 2015 B e la sua famiglia devono far rientrare tanti soldi asiatici in Italia.
> B. Contattano Bee, pseudo broker vicino a Fininvest.
> C. Espresso lancia la bomba con l'ipotesi di riciclaggio. Bee è un personaggio scarsamente credibile.Tutto stranamente svanisce nel nulla.
> ...


ottima ricostruzione purtroppo...ho messo in grassetto il passaggio chiave...


----------



## admin (9 Giugno 2016)

*Delle dichiarazioni di Bellinazzo se ne parla nell'altro topic.

*


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Giugno 2016)

*Carlo Festa. Frenata, gelata, dietro-front dei cinesi? Niente di vero. La trattativa prosegue, anzi Galatioto ed Fininvest stanno proseguendo nella finalizzazione delle trattative. Sarebbero a buon punto nella stesura del corposo contratto. Tuttavia ci potrebbero essere slittamenti per la condizioni di Berlusconi. Era infatti in programma un incontro decisivo tra lunedì e mercoledì. *


----------

